# Nihilum aufgelöst?



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

Ok habe grade mal im Arsenal Nihilum gesucht, gab sie auch gefunden auf ihren server Magheridon jedoch steht da: 20 Mitglieder und finde nimmer mehr Kungen und Awake und so?
habe Kungen gesucht und der ist nun bei ner anderen gilde wo die anderen net sind?
o.O hat sich etwa nihilum getrennt?


----------



## Yury (1. April 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok habe grade mal im Arsenal Nihilum gesucht, gab sie auch gefunden auf ihren server Magheridon jedoch steht da: 20 Mitglieder und finde nimmer mehr Kungen und Awake und so?
> habe Kungen gesucht und der ist nun bei ner anderen gilde wo die anderen net sind?
> o.O hat sich etwa nihilum getrennt?




april, april -.-


----------



## SueySite (1. April 2008)

April April? ^^


----------



## Alufolie (1. April 2008)

http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/536,xxxx/
Wurde am 31ten geschrieben also kein Aprilscherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (1. April 2008)

Oh no!

Ich sehe schon die verheulten Gesichter der Teenies, die vor Kungens Villa lungern und ihn anflehen, wieder zurück in die Band zu kommen. Nicht zu vergessen diejenigen, die aus dem Fenster springen... Nach Nihilums letztem Auftritt bei Wetten dass.....? war ich auch ziemlich niedergeschlagen.

Ach ne... das war ja Take That  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

1. Nein kein aprilscherz^^
2. das ist schade-.-


----------



## BloodySkywalker (1. April 2008)

Kungen ist bei Agony... tatsächlich. Hm ob da was dran ist...


----------



## N00ky (1. April 2008)

laut meinem Suchergebnis auch: 
Awake find ich gar net
Kungen bei Agony
und Johnnyr bei Madness...

aber denk dran es ist 1. April...

guck lieber morgen nochma nach


----------



## fortuneNext (1. April 2008)

Nein Leute. Leider kein April April.
Nihilum haben tatsächlich aufgehört, die Ära ist vorbei. Sie haben das laut ihrer Aussage getan, um gegen Blizzard zu protestieren, weil sie den Sunwell eingeführt haben, "Sunnwell ruined everything" laut ihnen. Ist z.T. auch so. ala im Ernst, schön und gut dass Casuals sich jetzt für eine minimale Anzahl von extrem einfach zu bekommenen Heroicmarken BT Equip holen können, aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht.
Man kann zwar dafür sorgen, dass Casuals den Content sehen, aber das Spiel funktioniert eben so: Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kommt weiter.
Vielleicht merkt Blizzard jetzt endlich, dass sie was falsch machen. Denn auch Heuler mit Itemwipe haben ihre Berechtigung. Man kann natürlich sagen: "Freut euch lieber über neuen Content!". Aber mal im Ernst. man findet nur Argumente, die trösten, aber man findet nichts, was wirklich FÜR die Änderungen von Blizzard spricht. Casuals bekommen auch nicht mehr Content zu sehen, denn der Content rauscht einfach an ihnen vorbei, sie überspringen ihn. Überlegt mal, wieviel Content die 60er Raidinstanzen sind? Schickt die Casuals da wieder hin, da gibts auch Content - aber trotzdem würde das Equip nicht wipen! Es geht natürlich nicht nur um Equip, aber trotzdem ists Scheisse, wenn Blizzard immer wieder die treuen Langzeitzocker verarscht, wenn es ihnen nichtmla was fürs Spiel bringt.
WoW ist nur noch ein Kundenfangprodukt, kein Herz. Man brauch weder Skill noch sonst irgendwas, mit etwas Anstrengung kann man nach 4 Monaten zocken schon BT / Sunwell clearen. Merkt ihr was? "AHH ICH HAB SO SKILL ICH HAB IN 4 MONATEN DICK ÄPIXXX!!einseinself". Auf solche Leute ist blizzard nur noch aus, nichtmehr auf Leute, die was können.


Und deshalb wechsle auch ich zu AoC.
fortuneNext


----------



## Arahtor (1. April 2008)

und wenn es wahr ist.........ist doch egal es gibt noch genug top Gilden


----------



## Baddream (1. April 2008)

Wollt ihr meine Meinung dazu hören?

Is mir scheißegal.


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wollt ihr meine Meinung dazu hören?



Neee eigentlich nicht!



Baddream schrieb:


> Is mir scheißegal.



Och, jetzt hast dus doch gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

Trotzdem ist das schade, eine der besten gilden gibt nun auf aber ich kann es verstehen wenn jetzt wirklich alles hinterhergeworfen bekommt naja...


----------



## Arondor (1. April 2008)

Also auf der HP von denen steht es ja auch... und ich denke so nen krassen April scherz macht niemand oO


----------



## Crult (1. April 2008)

Nihilum war ne gute Gilde, mein Gott was is denn dabei, es geht nicht darum hier der tollste zu sein, sondern Spass am Spiel zu haben.


Also lasst die Jungs doch ruhig ihr Ding machen.


----------



## Nagroth (1. April 2008)

Konnte mir eh nicht erklären wieso angeblich so gute Leute ein doch recht einfaches MMO gezockt haben. Da gibt es am Markt schwerere MMO's.


----------



## Darkon84 (1. April 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> und wenn es wahr ist.........ist doch egal es gibt noch genug top Gilden


das mag stimmen aber Nihilum war nicht nur eine top gilde sie war DIE top gilde


----------



## Baddream (1. April 2008)

Wie tragisch xD Habt ihr die Jungs mal in Echt gesehen? Sowas sollte man sich nicht zum Vorbild machen!


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

Tja, damit geht eine weitere top gilde...
Kungen und so ginden sich noch aber naja mal sehen wie es weitergeht


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wie tragisch xD Habt ihr die Jungs mal in Echt gesehen? Sowas sollte man sich nicht zum Vorbild machen!


Lol wieso? Die sehen ganz normal aus o.O


----------



## Grimmrog (1. April 2008)

"aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht."

naja wenn ein Spieler nur dadurch gut ist, daß er die Zeit zum zocken hat, isser in meinen Augen nicht gut, und ich denke 60% der WoW-ler könnten das schaffen wenn sie genug Zeit hätten.

Ist halt Hihilums art und weise des mimimi, das es ihnen nicht passt, daß sie nicht mehr Elite sind, nur weil andere auch was erreichen.

Von daher, was verliert WoW denn wirklich? ein paar Leute denen der eigene finanzierte Zeitvorteil genommen wird? Nein für mich persönlic irgendwie schon nen Armutszeugnis.
Die PvPler haben eben auch rumgeheult, als auf einmal jeder Trottel über 10 Arenaspiele täglich ganz easy an PvP Equip kommt.
Na und, das ist nun mal so. Ich behaupte nämlich, Nihilum hat außer Zeit auch nichts anderes, was die meisten nicht haben.

aber wahrscheinlich nurn gut gemachter Aprilscherz^^


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Darkon84 schrieb:


> das mag stimmen aber Nihilum war nicht nur eine top gilde sie war DIE top gilde



Stimme dir zu, meine Helden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corusz (1. April 2008)

Ich würde sagen bei WAR-Release wirds bei WoW ganzschön leer ... schade drum


----------



## Pi91 (1. April 2008)

Darkon84 schrieb:


> das mag stimmen aber Nihilum war nicht nur eine top gilde sie war DIE top gilde


Ja toll, sie haben als erstes BT gecleart und die Gilden, die davor Firstkills gemacht haben sind nicht minder gut mMn.


----------



## -sonixx- (1. April 2008)

Gibt es wirklich Leute die das interessiert?

/close


----------



## Geige (1. April 2008)

schade um Nihilum
warn ne top gilde und haben auch viele guids geschrieben
naja aber das leben geht weiter
ich werd mich deshalb ned umbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerobeam (1. April 2008)

Also ich glaube das erst wenns in ein paar Tagen auch noch danach aussieht. Im Prinzip ist es mir aber egal, was habe ich schließlich mit Nihilum zu tun?


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Corusz schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen bei WAR-Release wirds bei WoW ganzschön leer ... schade drum



LOL DER WAR GUT !!! XD
ne mal im ernst, paar WoWler werden schon wechseln, andere werden es antesten und dann wieder WoW roxxorn^^
siehe signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:


-sonixx- schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Leute die das interessiert?
> 
> /close



Es wird dich villeicht verblüffen, und du wirst es anfangs nicht glauben, aber es gibt Leute die sich darüber interessieren! Oo
Und nein du bist leider kein Moderator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

Öhm Das ist sicherlich kein Aprilscherz wenn Kungen und so schon die gilde gewechselt haben und sie auch noch in den Text schreiben das sie nun aufhören bzw die die noch spielen wollen woanders hingehen!
UNd sie haben net nur Bt Gecleart sie haben auch noch andere Worldfirstkills
@ Vorposter


----------



## Varoi (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wie tragisch xD Habt ihr die Jungs mal in Echt gesehen? Sowas sollte man sich nicht zum Vorbild machen!





Meiner Mienung nach sollte man nicht nach dem äußeren eines Menschen geben..




btw http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/536,xxxx/


R.I.P. NIHILUM


----------



## Baddream (1. April 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol wieso? Die sehen ganz normal aus o.O



Normal? http://images.fragbite.com/img.archives/es...eswc6%20016.jpg

Ziemlich verschreckte Bande, man achte auf Gesicht und Körperhaltung

Ich meine ja nicht vom Aussehen an sich, eher Mimik und wie gesagt Körperhaltung, sieht für mich leicht weltfremd aus.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (1. April 2008)

Oh man... ich finds echt schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goranos (1. April 2008)

Es kann zwar sein, dass die Jungs sich getrennt haben ich halte es aber eher für nen Aprilscherz.
Mal warten, was die nächste Woche bringt!
Sollte es wirklich soo sein werden wir es hier ja lesen.
So long
Gorano


----------



## Pymonte (1. April 2008)

Nihilum musste auch aufhören, da irgendwelche firstkills nicht mehr mögl. sind. Die hinken derzeit einfach hinterher und während selbst die Gilden auf unserem Realm schon weiter sind, beschließen die eben, das sie WoW boykottieren. Die Nihilum ära is vorbei, geht eben fix in nem MMO. Haben viel erreicht, aber für immer wörs eh net gewesen


----------



## Zorkal (1. April 2008)

Corusz schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen bei WAR-Release wirds bei WoW ganzschön leer ... schade drum


Was denkt ihr eigentlich alle was WAR ist?Die können verdammt froh sein wenn die ihre 1-2 Millionen Spieler zusammenbekommen...

@ Pymonte:Soweit ich weiß waren sie immernoch unter den ersten 5 bei den ersten drei Bossen.Sie finden es halt unfair das sie andauernd warten müssen bis der Server weiter kommt.


----------



## Spectrales (1. April 2008)

Vor 2 Stunden hab ich meine User-News dazu abgeschickt ;P

Jo...Und Awake hat schon vor 2- 3 Monaten ganz mit WoW aufgehört...wegen Beruf und rl und so... Pff ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Normal? http://images.fragbite.com/img.archives/es...eswc6%20016.jpg
> 
> Ziemlich verschreckte Bande, man achte auf Gesicht und Körperhaltung
> 
> Ich meine ja nicht vom Aussehen an sich, eher Mimik und wie gesagt Körperhaltung, sieht für mich leicht weltfremd aus.


 
ähem na und? Wenn du nach den äußeren gehts bring das nichts... sind halt eine sehr sehr gemischte truppe und hatten stress nach ihren Illidan World First Kill


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr eigentlich alle was WAR ist?Die können *verdammt* froh sein wenn die ihre 1-2 Millionen Spieler zusammenbekommen...



Und zwar VERDAMMT froh!
back to topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (1. April 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Leute die das interessiert?
> 
> /close


ja mich interessierts!
/nicht close !


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

Corusz schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen bei WAR-Release wirds bei WoW ganzschön leer ... schade drum


Ähem WAR ist eh nur PVP hauptsächlich... PVE ist da nebensache nur zum lvln ...


----------



## Murloc92 (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wollt ihr meine Meinung dazu hören?
> 
> Is mir scheißegal.



genau, wenn interessirt das ? Meine Gilde hat sich auch aufgelöst na und ?


----------



## Anglus (1. April 2008)

Darkon84 schrieb:


> das mag stimmen aber Nihilum war nicht nur eine top gilde sie war DIE top gilde




Genau,egal was einige sagen von wegen scheiss elite gilden usw nihilum waren die bestendaran gibt es nichts zu leugnen.ich bin zwar auch nur gelegenheitsspieler aber ich hätte auch keine lust das egal wieviel zeit ich in wow investiere und wie gut ich bin es nicht entsprechend belohnt wird in form von items oder ähnlichem die man halt nicht einfach so bekommt sowie es jetzt ist.gegen genug marken kauft man sich super gutes gear und kann sofort bt gehen.und das argument das man ja 100 oder 150 marken für zb die waffen braucht ist auch egal,die meisten haben sowieo gespart seit sie es wissen und kaufen sich ihr epic gear sofort wenn phase 3 da ist.blizz macht sich selber alles kaputt,sie hätten ja sunwell bringen können allein wegen der story aber das mit dem equip ist einfach nur schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Maximolider (1. April 2008)

jetzt ist es passiert...einer der "topgilden" hat aufgehört....um himmels willen.....
sowas passiert im leben,es bleibt nunmal ein spiel,auch wenn es hier von vielen,vieleicht auch von den topgilden,zu ernst genommen wird,da sie ja mit ihrer auflösung gegen blizz protestieren wollen...:-)
mal ehrlich,ich lach mich tot,die wird es so garnicht interessieren,es bleibt einfach ein spiel,und wer daraus eine lebensaufgabe macht und es ernster als alles andere nimmt,dem kann man wirklich nichtmehr helfen....
und der beste spruch ist,das malwieder die casuals daran schuld sind...darüber könnte ich mich immer öfter totlachen,die casuals sind halt in der mehrzahl und bringen mehr kohle,also ist es doch klar das blizz ein hauptaugenmerk auf denen hat....und wie geil immer das gewhine ist,das die casuals die epics hinterhergeworfen kriegen....ich roll mich ab....:-) am besten wäre,wenn in eurer elitären wow-welt epics nur für die topgilden verfügbar wären....ach ja....dann kriegt ihr ja auch keine...wie schade....:-)

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Nihilum musste auch aufhören, da irgendwelche firstkills nicht mehr mögl. sind. Die hinken derzeit einfach hinterher und während selbst die Gilden auf unserem Realm schon weiter sind, beschließen die eben, das sie WoW boykottieren. Die Nihilum ära is vorbei, geht eben fix in nem MMO. Haben viel erreicht, aber für immer wörs eh net gewesen


Wäre schon was gewesen aber naja kann man net ändern-.-


----------



## The Holy Paladin (1. April 2008)

Na JEDER muss/wird mal gehen und nun ist es für sie halt (zumindest momentan) vorbei ,mal schauen ob´s iwann ein Comeback geben wird.


----------



## Rized (1. April 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...on&n=Kungen



Kungen hat die Gilde geleavt und ist einer neuen beigetreten.


ich denk, dass ist das Ende von Nihilum.


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> genau, wenn interessirt das ? Meine Gilde hat sich auch aufgelöst na und ?



Ja weil deine Gilde keiner kannte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (1. April 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> schade um Nihilum
> warn ne top gilde und haben auch viele guids geschrieben
> naja aber das leben geht weiter
> ich werd mich deshalb ned umbringen
> ...


Kann man so unterschreiben.
Sie haben zwar eine Menge als Erste ausprobiert und gemeistert, aber davon wird die Welt nicht untergehen.
Wenn es stimmen sollte, dann ist es halt so. Life goes on. Auch ohne Nihilum.


----------



## Steve Coal (1. April 2008)

Oh man das ist ja echt lächerlich! 
Da haben sie es Blizzard aber gezeigt!
Die werden jetzt sofort nochmal alles für WotLK überdenken, damit nicht noch eine der Super-Elite Gilden sich auflöst!

Wie die Kindergartenkinder im Sandkasten aufführen aber Elite Gilde sein wollen!
"Mama der da drüben hat auch ein goldenes Schäufelchen! Der darf das nicht haben!"

Wenn dieser Kasperverein konsequent wäre würde er mit dem Spiel aufhören wenn Blizzard doch eh alles ruiniert hat!

Also dann tschüss Nihilum, es wird euch keiner wirklich lange verrmissen!
Ich hab euch schon fast vergessen.


----------



## Tja (1. April 2008)

Aprilscherz hin oder her. Es war klar, dass Blizzard mit 2.4 die ganzen Elite-Gilden vor den Kopf stoßen wird. A.) hängen die Worldwide-First nun nur mehr vom Glück und nicht mehr vom Können ab, B.) läuft bald jeder Vollgimp mit BT ähnlichem Equip rum. Risen machte den Anfang, Nihilum folgte und weitere werden folgen..Blizzard versaut sich das Raiden selbst, so einfach ist es.

Und zu den ganzen Neidern:
Wenn ihr nicht damit klarkommt, dass andere besser sind und mehr erreichen, selber schuld. Dieses minimi ich hab keine Zeit und will aber auch was erreichen - ist ein Armutszeugnis und sonst gar nichts. Gibt aber sicher immer noch so ein paar Traumtänzer die meinen, Zeit allein würde reichen, um auf Nihilum, Risen-Niveau zu spielen. Bin schon gespannt, wieviele dieser Typen demnächst mit dem schäbigen Heroicmarken-Gear rumlaufen...


----------



## Malakas (1. April 2008)

muss man die kennen  ?


----------



## Visi0n (1. April 2008)

finde ich ganz gut da blizzard so mal merkt das sie das spiel langsam aber sicher kaputt machen :> .. man kann es eben nicht jedem recht machen ...

auf unser eins wird ja nicht gehört aber wenn so topgilden wie nihilum etc. .. langsam boykotieren merken sie vielleicht mal was (=

um gleich vorherein fragen wegzunehmen .. warum sie auf sie hören sollten usw. und sofort 

sie sind die ersten die den pve endcontent clearen .. also fehler und etc. bei bossen thrash mobs weitergeben

mfg flo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (1. April 2008)

Die Leute von Nihilum sehen eigentlich ganz normal aus, wie sollten sie denn sonst stehen? mit herausgestrekten Brust und voller stolz protzen? Sie chillen es einfach auf dem foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wie schon gesagt, diese Leute haben WoW Geschichte geschrieben, haben absolut alles erreicht was es zu erreichen gibt.

Man sollte aufhören wenn es am besten wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (1. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr eigentlich alle was WAR ist?Die können verdammt froh sein wenn die ihre 1-2 Millionen Spieler zusammenbekommen...
> 
> @ Pymonte:Soweit ich weiß waren sie immernoch unter den ersten 5 bei den ersten drei Bossen.Sie finden es halt unfair das sie andauernd warten müssen bis der Server weiter kommt.


ich als einer derer die sich auf WAR freuen sollte besser nix in diesem forum dazu sagen , aber mehr wird auch wow am anfang nicht gehabt haben. i-wann ist halt nicht nur die ära von na gilde fällig sondern auch von eienm spiel, das muss ja nicht mit WAR kommen, aber allzuweit liegt das bestimmt nicht mehr
so und wieder zurück zu topic: das verhalten von nihilium erinenrt mich an E. Cartman " Screw you guys, I'm going Home" . denke nihilium kam damit nicht ganz klar den rum einzubüßen. ist das gleiche wie mit kinderstars.


----------



## -PuRity- (1. April 2008)

Nihilum hat WoW-Geschichte geschrieben, ganz klar. Nicht umsonst kennt sie jeder. Aber was solls, es wird eine neue Gilde kommen, die als die "beste" zählen wird. 
Schade find ichs schon irgendwie aber ich kann die Gründe auf der HP nachvollziehen, obwohl ich selbst nur Casual bin.


----------



## zajN (1. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> genau, wenn interessirt das ? Meine Gilde hat sich auch aufgelöst na und ?



Deine Gilde hat auch keine (World) First Kills auf Lager.


----------



## Georg217 (1. April 2008)

Die haben doch schon lange gesagt PvE Ist skillos(ist auch so) und sie wollen PvP "lernen".
Die haben jetzt alle als Allys neu angefangen und traniren Arena.


----------



## Briefklammer (1. April 2008)

ob das jetz ein aprilscherz ist oder nicht ich spiel nich auf den gleichen server oder mache überhaup aktiv pve also interessiert es mich wenig^^


----------



## hordecore (1. April 2008)

casual ftw XD


----------



## Corusz (1. April 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> LOL DER WAR GUT !!! XD
> ne mal im ernst, paar WoWler werden schon wechseln, andere werden es antesten und dann wieder WoW roxxorn^^
> siehe signatur
> 
> ...



DochDoch die ganzen DaoC-Spieler die nur zu WoW sind weil DaoC starb werden zu War gehen weil sie da eine Art DaoC-Remake haben...da bin ich ziemlich sicher... und das betrifft größenteils erwachsene Spieler - also wirds leer von wünschenswerten Spielern bei WoW (nicht völlig leer, will hier niemand erwachsenem zu nahe treten der bei WoW bleiben will ^^ )

naja okay so sieht meine Hoffnung aus..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (1. April 2008)

mensch hab kungen auch net gefunden bevor ich hier den thread gesehn habe also dachte ich mir das er vielleicht den namen gewechselt hat aber dan hab ich das hier gelesen und nun war mir alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja irgendwann ist immer mal ein ende und meins ist auch gekommen der 2.4 patch hat mir net so gefallen also lass ichs gibt besseres ^^


----------



## Tja (1. April 2008)

Visi0n schrieb:


> finde ich ganz gut da blizzard so mal merkt das sie das spiel langsam aber sicher kaputt machen :> .. man kann es eben nicht jedem recht machen ...
> 
> auf unser eins wird ja nicht gehört aber wenn so topgilden wie nihilum etc. .. langsam boykotieren merken sie vielleicht mal was (=
> 
> ...



Tja nun darf sich der Schneesturm eben neue Gilden zum testen suchen.


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Also dann tschüss Nihilum, es wird euch keine Sau vermissen!


Eifersüchtig?


Tja schrieb:


> Und zu den ganzen Neidern:
> Wenn ihr nicht damit klarkommt, dass andere besser sind und mehr erreichen, selber schuld. Dieses minimi ich hab keine Zeit und will aber auch was erreichen - ist ein Armutszeugnis und sonst gar nichts. Gibt aber sicher immer noch so ein paar Traumtänzer die meinen, Zeit allein würde reichen, um auf Nihilum, Risen-Niveau zu spielen. Bin schon gespannt, wieviele dieser Typen demnächst mit dem schäbigen Heroicmarken-Gear rumlaufen...


/signed *!*


----------



## Kuhmuh (1. April 2008)

Tja, is hald so, deshalb werd ich wohl auch zu AOC wechseln...
is hald einfach scheiße das Leute mit einem wesentlich geringeren Zeitaufwand das bekommen was Nihilum sich "erarbeiten" musste. Man kann ja eigentlich jetz gleich mit raiden aufhören und nurnoch bisschen Kara gehn, paar heros machen, und dann läuft bald jeder mit BT ähnlichem equip rum und denkt er ist imba obwohl er eigentlich vom Spiel keine ahnung hat, keinen Skill hat und noch nie was andres ausser kara gesehn hat


----------



## Zorkal (1. April 2008)

Corusz schrieb:


> DochDoch die ganzen DaoC-Spieler die nur zu WoW sind weil DaoC starb werden zu War gehen weil sie da eine Art DaoC-Remake haben...da bin ich ziemlich sicher... und das betrifft größenteils erwachsene Spieler - also wirds leer von wünschenswerten Spielern bei WoW (nicht völlig leer, will hier niemand erwachsenem zu nahe treten der bei WoW bleiben will ^^ )
> 
> naja okay so sieht meine Hoffnung aus..
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß mit den "WAR IS COMING!!!!!11111" Kiddies


----------



## Horde4immer (1. April 2008)

naja... ich fand´s immer ganz lustig zu sagen " man, ich bin doch net so krank wie die jungs von nihilum ! " naja... jetzt muss ich mir n neuen spruch ausdenken um mich net als zockerkind da stehen zu lassen... 24/7is doch für n mensch ganz normal oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (1. April 2008)

ich dachte denen gehts um den raidspaß und nicht darum, dass auch leute gerne besseres equip haben möchten die nicht den ganzen tag die zeit zum raiden aufbringen können 
"wir sind was besseres! wir raiden und ackern uns ab! und die anderen haben das nicht verdient.. was die arbeiten und haben frau und kinder? EGAL! ICHCHICICICCICHI"!
wer wegen so was eine Gilde auflöst ist dumm, mehr als dumm...schwachmaten....


----------



## CRUSH111 (1. April 2008)

lol oh nein ich habe die so verehrt die haben ja auch wirklich was geleistet.
Nee ma im ernst gestern hab ich meinen 27er ork warri gelöscht...


----------



## buddabrot (1. April 2008)

noob frage: wer ist nihilum? *schäm und ich ecke stell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Oh man das ist ja echt lächerlich!
> Da haben sie es Blizzard aber gezeigt!
> Die werden jetzt sofort nochmal alles für WotLK überdenken, damit nicht noch eine der Super-Elite Gilden sich auflöst!
> 
> ...


Rofl, Nihilum wird man net vergessen, nicht das was sie getan haben...
Noch mehr Gilden werden sich auflösen das ist sicher... Blizz baut das spiel so das immer mehr Neue zwar kommen und am Ende mit IMBA eq rumlaufen aber die guten gilden alle weggehen.
@sTereotype lol Sie konnten net mit den Ruhm umgehen? die sind keine "Superstars"...
Sonst hätten die viel viel früher aufgehört


----------



## Der echte Khronos (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wollt ihr meine Meinung dazu hören?
> 
> Is mir scheißegal.



Geht mir genau so, ich sch... auf diese nerds!
Hatten eh kein RL!


----------



## Deutschpunk (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wollt ihr meine Meinung dazu hören?
> 
> Is mir scheißegal.




 /signed

wow ist nur ein spiel und soll spaß machen... 
wenn ihr nur spielt um euch an andere zu messen (wer fullepic is und wer fullsch*** im kopf)

wen interessierts?!

Also ich spiele um Spaß zu haben

Frohes Hanuka

Benson


----------



## -sonixx- (1. April 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Es wird dich villeicht verblüffen, und du wirst es anfangs nicht glauben, aber es gibt Leute die sich darüber interessieren! Oo
> Und nein du bist leider kein Moderator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach man, wieso sagst du mir das nicht früher das ich kein Moderator bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist es schlimm das ich immer noch für /close für diese Sinnlos Thread bin?


----------



## osama (1. April 2008)

versteh aber eins net nur weil die leute sich aufgelöst haben heißt es noch lange net das es untergeht oO also wow denke ich wird weiter ein top game sein und ein ende stelle ich mir gar nicht mal vor weil es ja einfach noch zu viele gibt die das spielen ^^ aber mal schauen WAR wird so hochgepriesen....also naja mal schauen aber wen es mich so enttäuscht wie lotr dan lass ichs^^


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

This schrieb:


> ich dachte denen gehts um den raidspaß und nicht darum, dass auch leute gerne besseres equip haben möchten die nicht den ganzen tag die zeit zum raiden aufbringen können
> "wir sind was besseres! wir raiden und ackern uns ab! und die anderen haben das nicht verdient.. was die arbeiten und haben frau und kinder? EGAL! ICHCHICICICCICHI"!
> wer wegen so was eine Gilde auflöst ist dumm, mehr als dumm...schwachmaten....


Das sind keine schwachmatene s geht einfach nur darum das blizz das tut was sie eigentlich net tun sollten.. DIe Casuals gleichzustellen mit Gilden die sich abgerackter haben um an das EQ ranzukommen...
Auch wenn man Frau und Kinder hat und sonst was : EGAL, dann muss man sowas trotzdem net machen... 
100% wenn WOTLK kommt liegt t6 im breifkasten -.- traurig traurig
Bin selber erst 70 geworden aber ich respektiere Nihilum und würde mir selber dieses eq net so leicht holen... lieber dafür in inis gehen!


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

buddabrot schrieb:


> noob frage: wer ist nihilum? *schäm und ich ecke stell*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nihilum WAR die Top gilde, haben Illidan World Firstkill gehabt und noch mehr!


----------



## Tja (1. April 2008)

This schrieb:


> ich dachte denen gehts um den raidspaß und nicht darum, dass auch leute gerne besseres equip haben möchten die nicht den ganzen tag die zeit zum raiden aufbringen können
> "wir sind was besseres! wir raiden und ackern uns ab! und die anderen haben das nicht verdient.. was die arbeiten und haben frau und kinder? EGAL! ICHCHICICICCICHI"!
> wer wegen so was eine Gilde auflöst ist dumm, mehr als dumm...schwachmaten....



Hoffe irgendwann liest dann jemand der Elite-Gilden und zeigt solche Schwachmaten wegen übler Nachrede an. 

Besseres Gear?
LOL Blizzard wirft es den Leuten doch eh schon nach (siehe PvP BG's speziell Alterac und die netten Leecher). Aber die größten Schwachmaten wollen natürlich alles ohne Aufwand, Leistung und am besten noch sofort, gell?


----------



## lnvul (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Normal? http://images.fragbite.com/img.archives/es...eswc6%20016.jpg
> 
> Ziemlich verschreckte Bande, man achte auf Gesicht und Körperhaltung
> 
> Ich meine ja nicht vom Aussehen an sich, eher Mimik und wie gesagt Körperhaltung, sieht für mich leicht weltfremd aus.



geb ich dir recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

besonders der rechte ist so das typische nervenkind in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (1. April 2008)

WoW wird definitiv kleiner.

Tatsache ist, das game ist nicht besonders abwechslungsreich, sondern langgezogen. Beim ersten durchlauf machts spaß (1-70 berufe 1-350+ und richtung hyal/BT raiden). Weil mans noch nicht so kennt. Beim 2. Ists dann schon langweiliger, aber 1-70 macht schon noch ein stück spaß weil man evtl nicht alle gebiete ausführlich gesehen hat. Aber wenn man zum 2. mal mit der selben klassenart (2. tank, 2. DD oder 2. healer) raided ists nurnoch langweilig & artet hauptsächlich in farmen aus. Auch bei inzen haben wir das problem von immer und immer und immer und nochmal wiederkehrenden abläufen.
- das ist meine meinung und auch genug zur spielproblematik.

Aufjedenfall werden viele Leute zu AoC und WAR oder hdro wechseln, weil WoW *irgentwann* einfach langweilig wird. 
Und es wird auch irgentwann 'sterben'
- von mir aus erst wenn die casuals von heute BT clear haben und jetzt in wotlk raiden, während das levelcap auf 150 (oder so) ist und der momentane endboss Sargeras persönlich ist, jedoch feststellen dass sie dasselbe schonmal vor und währen TBC gemacht haben. Farmen und < 5 verschiedene tasten drücken.


edit: mir fällt grad auf was eigentlich die topic ist ~ bitte entschuldigt mein versehen offtopic gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Shadow Runner (1. April 2008)

Naja, wayne? 
Gibt noch genug anderen High-End-Gilden. Und wer freut sich nicht als Casual (oder wie man das schreibt) wenn man auch mal "ÄPIXX" zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## sTereoType (1. April 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl, Nihilum wird man net vergessen, nicht das was sie getan haben...
> Noch mehr Gilden werden sich auflösen das ist sicher... Blizz baut das spiel so das immer mehr Neue zwar kommen und am Ende mit IMBA eq rumlaufen aber die guten gilden alle weggehen.
> @sTereotype lol Sie konnten net mit den Ruhm umgehen? die sind keine "Superstars"...
> Sonst hätten die viel viel früher aufgehört


das hat nicht nur was mit superstars zu tun. stehst du einmal im mittelpunkt des allgemeinen interesses, willst dud as imemr wieder haben. dabei gibts dann natürlich auch welche die nicht ganz damit klar kommen das dann nicht mehr so ist. daran geht dann z.b. die gilde kaputt weil dann diese leute noch mehr druck machen. das wollend ann halt welche nicht und voila....nihilium ist geschicht


----------



## Steve Coal (1. April 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Eifersüchtig?
> 
> Nein, gar nicht!
> ich spiele dieses Spiel um Spaß zu haben und weiß dass ich ein anderes Niveau habe als deren Spieler.
> ...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (1. April 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sind keine schwachmatene s geht einfach nur darum das blizz das tut was sie eigentlich net tun sollten.. *DIe Casuals gleichzustellen mit Gilden die sich abgerackter haben um an das EQ ranzukommen*...
> Auch wenn man Frau und Kinder hat und sonst was : EGAL, dann muss man sowas trotzdem net machen...
> 100% wenn WOTLK kommt liegt t6 im breifkasten -.- traurig traurig
> Bin selber erst 70 geworden aber ich respektiere Nihilum und würde mir selber dieses eq net so leicht holen... lieber dafür in inis gehen!



es wird doch niemand gleichgestellt... wie bereits gesagt, ich dachte denen gehts um den raidpsaß...


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm das ich immer noch für */close für diese Sinnlos Thread bin?*



Ein Thread ist in deinen Augen "sinnlos" wenn man sich über eine Gilde unterhaltet?


----------



## fripon (1. April 2008)

> Awake find ich gar net



Spielt schon seid 2-3 Monaten nicht mehr..

Achja un türlich ist ein Aprilscherz...

Zeitzonen und so mehr muss man da nicht sagen...



> #16 dk Nessaj
> 1 Apr 2008, 12:25 AM
> The one with all the power
> 
> I just want to say that the website will remain for community news and alike lolcats. We hope to bring you more articles, columns and guides from other top guilds instead .



KK THX BYE

Bzw. SK GAMING FTW Nihillium ist sowieso oob...


----------



## schmoggel (1. April 2008)

Omg heult doch, hallo ihr habt doch keine ahnung wie scheiß egal das blizz ist ob sich ne gilde auflöst oder nicht auch wen sie eine der top gilden ist. wen sie sowas lesen vonwegen blizz protest und so, die  werfen sich in ne ecke und lachen sich ein die haben 9mille spieler und wen die ganze gilde aufhören würde zu spielen wäre denen das auch scheiß egal, außerdem wie irgenwer gesagt hatte gibt es nochmehr top gilden also daher...


Mfg: Schmoggeline

Ps: ich darf rechtschreibefehler machen ich bin legasteniker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

@ This is Spartaaa!
Es wird gleichgestellt , weil dann i-wann alle mit Bt Gear rumlaufen die sich das für ein paar marken geholt hat während NIhilum & Co daran hart gearbeitet haben dies zu bekommen!


----------



## Tankstelle (1. April 2008)

Ich persönlich fänds erstaunlich, wenn Blizzard das alles auf die leichte Schulter nimmt.
Einige sagen, Nihilum weg, naund? Blizzard wird GANZ anders dafüber nachdenken. Nihilum
war DIE Gilde, die Blizzard brauchte. Es waren die Vorbilder für jeden. Sei Kungen das Vorbild
für jeden Tank gewesen, Awake das Vorbild für jeden Heiler. Die Spieler sind/waren ungemein
Wichtig für Blizzard, und ich denke, Blizzard wird sich das für das kommente AddOn nochmal 
überlegen, ob sie alles so machen wie vorhergesehen. Und wenn Blizzard das Spiel nicht so 
einfach für Casuals macht (Kungen hatte mit seiner Aussage, dass WoW nunmal ein Spiel ist, 
in das man Zeit investieren muss völlig recht), sondern wirklich dass +Zeit=+Erfolg System
wieder einbaut, so denke ich, dass es zu 99% ein Comeback von Nihilum geben wird.

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## -sonixx- (1. April 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Ein Thread ist in deinen Augen "sinnlos" wenn man sich über eine Gilde unterhaltet?


In diesem Fall schon, denn sie gibt es ja nicht mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusilier (1. April 2008)

Ja weint doch, dass jetzt jeder mit BT Class Epics rumläuft. Wenn ihr nix besseres zum aufregen findet.

Blizard macht das schon ganz geschickt, jetzt noch mal jedem den Content zugänglich zu machen damit die Leute beim nächsten Update dabei bleiben und mehr sehen wollen. Das dann wieder die "Power Gamer" als erstes den High End Content sehen ist doch auch klar. Wenn ich nach 2-3 Leveln mein gutes Equipment gegen besseres grünes tauschen kann dann sind eh wieder die im Vorteil, die schnell leveln, früh die neuen Instanzen und Raids gehen und dann in einer passenden Gilde die World First Kills machen.

Gilden kommen und gehen davon bleiben auch die erfolgreichen nicht verschont. Das kommt halt davon wenn man mit Menschen spielt, die sich entwickeln.

Nihilum hat mit dem Statement nur bewiesen, dass sie zwar gut waren mit dem was sie gemacht haben, aber dass sie den Sinn des ganzen nicht verstehen wollen oder können.


----------



## Bloodbone (1. April 2008)

Logischer weise ein Aprilscherz weil Nihilum wird sich ncht Pünktlich zum ersten April auflösen!!!


----------



## fortuneNext (1. April 2008)

Übrigens, indem ihr sagt "Nihilum sind alles eh nur süchtige Freaks" macht ihr die Gamerschaft nieder. Denn auch Nihilum sind nur eine Art Topsportler. Wenn man sagt Nihilum sind nur freaks ohne RL, muss man auhc sagen die deutsche Fußballnationalmanschaft sind Freaks ohne RL!

btw, bnischen komisch sehen sie trotzdem aus :-O


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> In diesem Fall schon, denn sie gibt es ja nicht mehr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LöööL ! April April!!!!111
^^ 

Aber Nihilum wird man nicht so leicht vergessen, die Gilde hat schließlich Illidan als erstes getötet - den Grund warum man überhaupt in Burning Crusade hier ist. ^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wie tragisch xD Habt ihr die Jungs mal in Echt gesehen? Sowas sollte man sich nicht zum Vorbild machen!


das sind ganz stinknormale leute...
naja im grunde isses mir eigentlich wurscht ob die aufhören


----------



## Traklar (1. April 2008)

für mich ist das auch ein Aprilscherz und fals nicht ist es zwar schade aber jeder hat nunmal die eigene Meinung, wenn die Gilde denkt das se aufhören sollen, dann lasst sie doch. Klar es ist schade um sie. Für mich war Kungen auch das Tank-Vorbild und das wird er auch immer bleiben egal was er macht.


----------



## fripon (1. April 2008)

> Ich persönlich fänds erstaunlich, wenn Blizzard das alles auf die leichte Schulter nimmt.
> Einige sagen, Nihilum weg, naund? Blizzard wird GANZ anders dafüber nachdenken. Nihilum
> war DIE Gilde, die Blizzard brauchte. Es waren die Vorbilder für jeden. Sei Kungen das Vorbild
> für jeden Tank gewesen, Awake das Vorbild für jeden Heiler. Die Spieler sind/waren ungemein
> ...



Wozu gibt es die 1377771233123 anderen Hard Core Gilden?
Wann hatte Nihillium das letzte mal nen Firstkill?
Wie gesagt Nihillium ist schon längst oob die luft scheind dort wohl rauszusein wenn sie sich aufgelöst haben...



> Übrigens, indem ihr sagt "Nihilum sind alles eh nur süchtige Freaks" macht ihr die Gamerschaft nieder. Denn auch Nihilum sind nur eine Art Topsportler. Wenn man sagt Nihilum sind nur freaks ohne RL, muss man auhc sagen die deutsche Fußballnationalmanschaft sind Freaks ohne RL!



Jedoch haben die Fußballer  10 Millionen Euro auf dem Konto.
Ganz davon zu schweigen wieviel Weiber die haben können ;(


----------



## Ekkiman (1. April 2008)

Na endlich....War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die ersten "Top-Gilden" rummosern weil ihr Server mit den Phasen nicht mehr nachkommt!

Wenns nach mir geht:
Verpisst euch und nehmt gleich die ganzen anderen "Elite-Gilden" und eure bekackten Guides mit. Dann wird das Spiel für uns normale Spieler mal wieder interessant.


----------



## Grimmrog (1. April 2008)

öhhm, nja klar, wer in einem Spiel von arbeit redet, der hat wohl den Sinn eines Spieles ganz verpeilt, Spiele sollten Spaß machen, und ich glaube kaum, daß Nihilum zum schluß wirklich noch Spaß hatte, daß haben die wenigsten richtige Eliteraisgilden. Aber wenn ich streß und zeitdruck will, dann kann ich auch meinen Chef sagen, daß ich auf arbeit langeweile hab, dann wird der da sicher abändern.

Wer arbeit will, soll versuchen sich ne Job zu suchen, wer Spaß haben will, geht spielen.

Man ich verstehs nicht, ist ja schon fast wie bei Fußbalfans, demnächst treffen sich noch einzelne Gilden/Gildenfans und prügeln sich im RL deswegen oder?

Nihilum ist weg, na und, was wird sich wirklich ändern? werdne jetzt tausende aufhören deshalb mit WoW? wieso soll nun alles shclechter werden? Nur weil eine Gilde nicht innerhalb der Beta nen Boss legt? ok, dann ist er eben ein oder 2. auf dne Lifeservern verbuggt, na und, sind doch auch so manche Bosse trotzdem bisher gewesen. Es geht weiter, efinitiv. 
Das einzig mit dme sich Blizzard ein Grab schaufeln könnte: Zuviele Addons, die man einzeln bezahlen muss, nach WotLK sollte es im Handel nur noch 2 WOW Versionen geben, das WoW inklusive BC und das WotLK Addon, sonst schreckt das irgendwann neueinsteiger ab, weil die durch den ganzen ADDONwald keinen durchblic haben.

Achja: "Es waren die Vorbilder für jeden" Bullshit wie sau, schond aß einige hier sagen, es sei Ihnen egal, bewist das, und nun seht es mal so  jeder der hier schreibt, das es ihm egal ist, ist schon aktives wow communitymitglied, es gibt noch weitaus mehr SPieler, die nicht in Foren unterwegs sind, und die wissn nichtmal wer oder was Nihilum ist/war. also labbert nicht so einen Müll.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es die 1377771233123 anderen Hard Core Gilden?
> Wann hatte Nihillium das letzte mal nen Firstkill?
> Wie gesagt Nihillium ist schon längst oob die luft scheind dort wohl rauszusein wenn sie sich aufgelöst haben...


ROFL nihilum konnte auch erst seit kurzer zeit wieder firstkills machen aber haben es net ganz geschafft dazwischen ging nix, vor 2.4 war Illidan das MUST KILL Objekt in WoW


----------



## Gias (1. April 2008)

da hat wohl jemand pipi in den augen weil er keine vorteile gegenüber den casuals mehr hat

lehrt eventuel massiv zeit für die tonne zu investieren
ich mein zum spaß spielen? nice. mit freunden? bestens !  Aber 8h/tag um bischen rum in der game-comm zu kriegen wovon man letzten endes nix hat? no way!


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es die 1377771233123 anderen Hard Core Gilden?


Ululululul denken, dann posten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenns wirklich ein April scherz ist, werden manche das gelassen nehmen, und Casual Gamer sie hassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit zu Steve Coal:


> Nein, gar nicht!
> ich spiele dieses Spiel um Spaß zu haben und weiß dass ich ein anderes Niveau habe als deren Spieler.
> Ich hab damit kein Problem.
> Mein Vorteil ist, mir macht das Spiel Spaß!
> ...


*Farben selbst hinzugefügt*
Naja glaub immernoch das de bissl eifersüchtig bist *meine meinung* *deine meinung* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creba (1. April 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir geht:
> Verpisst euch und nehmt gleich die ganzen anderen "Elite-Gilden" und eure bekackten Guides mit. Dann wird das Spiel für uns normale Spieler mal wieder interessant.



Was wird mit dem "epischen Guide" v. Awake den PCG WoW angekündigt hat?^^


----------



## Scarloc. (1. April 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Ja toll, sie haben als erstes BT gecleart und die Gilden, die davor Firstkills gemacht haben sind nicht minder gut mMn.



Die haben nicht nur BT als erstes gecleared, die ham seit bc release quasi so gut wie alle first kills gehabt..


----------



## n!C (1. April 2008)

also bei meiner übersetzung komme ich iwi nicht auf diese casual/hardcore streitigkeiten...eher das nihilum es einfach schade fand das mittlerweilen die bosse schon auf dem ptr getestet werden und die taktiken schon bevor das ganze auf den live realm kommt bekannt sind....

naja ich bin auch einer derjenigen die das ganze sehr schade finden, sie waren nunmal die besten und haben sich damit meinen respekt verdient.


----------



## DrKnievel (1. April 2008)

Irgendwie peinlich, dass sie sich darüber aufregen, dass sie "warten müsen und nur wegen den Deppen auf ihrem Server, die nicht 20 Twinks haben um den Fortschritt schnell zu pushen, nicht an die Firstkills kommen".
Das ist echt mal ein oberpeinliches Statement. Man erinnere sich an Ahn Quiraj wo ebenfalls der ganze Server mitmachen musste um die Mats zu farmen. Da hat sich irgendwie noch niemand aufgeregt. Aber jetzt wo - in etwas übertriebenen Maßen, das gebe ich zu - die Schere zwischen Casual und Raider eben noch vor dem Addon geschlossen wird heulen sie wie die letzten Teenies beim Tokio Hotel Konzert.

Die Argumente dass Casuals jetzt in Sunwell einlaufen und da die Firstkills machen (so kommt die Weinerei zumindest rüber) sind absolut lächerlich.
*Leute die nicht raiden, werden es auch jetzt nicht tuen nur weil die Vorquest zum Tempel weggefallen ist. CASUALS werden NIE UND NIMMER leicht an 300-400 Marken kommen um die ganzen neuen Dinge zu kaufen.*
Die EINZIGEN die davon wirklich profitieren sind Raidgilden, die schlichtweg nicht so weit fortgeschritten sind im Raidcontent weil sie a) zu spät angefangen haben oder b) einfach nicht genug Zeit für 5 Raidtage die Woche haben. Durch diese ganze Heulerei schwärzt man also die Leute an, nur weil sie quasi mehr RL haben als Andere.

Das ist nicht nur Lächerlich sondern eigentlich eine verdammte Frechheit!


Ich hoffe ja, dass das nur ein Aprilscherz ist. Nicht weil es mir was ausmachen würde, wenn Nihilum sich aufgelöst hat...sondern weil ich einfach hoffe, dass die Typen nicht so arrogant sind wie sie da rüber kommen.

Und ja, ich raide auch und finde es auch nicht ganz so toll, dass man T6 Loot jetzt "hinterher geschmissen" bekommt - was übrigens nicht stimmt. Aber die Schere hätte sich mit dem Addon sowieso wieder geschlossen. Was Blizzard damit bewirken will ist eben, dass nicht wie damals bei Naxx 3 Gilden pro Server mal einen Blick reinwerfen können. Aber vorallem, dass mit dem Start des Addons die Chancen gleich sind. Ich habe es ja beim Twinken gemerkt wie schwer man sich im Vergleich zu einem T2/T3 Equippten Char in der Scherbenwelt getan hat, der da einfach nur wie ein heisses Messer durch Butter geglitten ist.


Also haltet mal de Ball flach.


----------



## Zrene (1. April 2008)

ich finds irgendwie laecherlich wie sich alle darueber aufregen, wow ist nur ein spiel und man spielt ein spiel ja um spass zu haben.
Wer schon so drauf reagiert und alles auf die gelegenheitsspieler schiebt, der sollte mal an die frische luft gehen...


----------



## Foi (1. April 2008)

Ich weiß garnicht was alle "Top"-Gilden haben
Also nur mal zum nachrechnen der BT-Niveau Items die ich mir für marken holen kann

100    Brust
100    Beine
75      Handschuhe
75      Gürtel
2x 60  Ring
150     Zweihand Axt /Einhand und Nebenhand/Heiler kolben

620 Heroic-Badges Insgesammt

Ok ihr habt völlig recht ist ja fast geschenkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





MfG Foi


----------



## Larandera (1. April 2008)

bald hören eig alle hardcore gilden auf,oder hören zumindest auf mit dem hardcore vor ihrem namen..
nihilium war die erste,die anderen folgen noch,keine sorge...^^
blizzard macht es einfach echt zu einfach oO
kein anstrengen mehr,naja ich seh WoW wie das große geschäft mit dem goldenem M^^
leicht zu haben,billig,viel suchtpotential etc etc,aber nichts besonderes mehr..


----------



## Black Muffin (1. April 2008)

Und warum soll ausgerechnet Kungen mit komplett Naxxramas-Set und Waffen rumlaufen? Warum ist die Gilden-HP nicht komplett ausgebrannt? Hehe, würde ich nicht ganz so doll davon überzeugt sein, dass sie sich wirklich aufgelöst haben, würde ich glauben, dass es wirklich ein ziemlich erstaunlicher Aprilscherz ist.
(Siehe Arsenal unter 'Kungen')

Und nun zu dem: Warum sollen sie schlecht oder gar abnormal aussehen? 
Leute, das "waren" Leute wie wir auch, die quasi über Nacht zu etwas wie Prominenten geworden sind. 
Was würdet ihr, tun, ihr sein, wenn ihr über Nacht eine Millarde gewinnt, am Morgen die Türe aufmacht und dann alle die Papparazzi euch unaufhörlich fotografieren würden?
Das ist ungefähr das gleiche Prinzip.

Dann noch das zu dem etwas unehrenhaften Abgang dieser Gilde:

Ich finde es schlicht und weg feige, so eitel zu sein. Klar gibt es am aktuellen Spielprizip WoW's viel auszusetzen, aber ist das ein Grund ein Taschentuch zu holen? 
Bei 'Nihilum' ist es das Problem, dass sie jetzt nicht mehr die einzigen Leute sind, die sich in imaginärem Ruhm sonnen können. Und genau das nervt sie. Und zwar ein Stück mehr, als wir es uns vorstellen können.
Sie hatten eine Art Problem damit, nicht mehr die einzige Gilde zu sein, die das goldene Krönchen aufhaben.

So ist das alles etwas komisch, finde ich. Aber lasst uns hoffen, dass das wirklich nur ein böser Aprilscherz war...

Mfg


----------



## keough (1. April 2008)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Irgendwie peinlich, dass sie sich darüber aufregen, dass sie "warten müsen und nur wegen den Deppen auf ihrem Server, die nicht 20 Twinks haben um den Fortschritt schnell zu pushen, nicht an die Firstkills kommen".



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat und so..
Blizzard schaltet die Bosse nach und nach frei. Das hat NICHTS mit dem Fortschritt der Realms zu tun..

Ich finds schade, dass Nihilum sich auflöst. Fand die Interviews,Movies und vorallem Guides immer recht cool


----------



## Storn206 (1. April 2008)

das genauso wie als Michael Schuhmacher aufhört hat!
es ist zwar traurig aber jetzt haben andere auch mal ne changse


----------



## o0Miller0o (1. April 2008)

Nihilum? Wo droppt das? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde sind das extrem viele Marken die man braucht. Genauso wie alle rumheulen das man PVPZeug in den Ar**** gesteckt bekommt... Was bekommt man denn? S1 für Ehre + die restlichen Ehreitems. Das allein dauert schonmal je nach Fraktion und Realmpool mehrere Monate. So dann hat man ganz ordentliche Sachen und somit ne kleine Chance in der Arena, aber gegen die ganzen Full S3 Leute ist es einfach ein Witz. Ich hab jetzt die ganze S3 in der Arena rumgegimpt und so ne durchschnittswertung und nichtmal ich hab Full S3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schultern schonmal sowieso nicht...


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Also, kann sein das das n Aprilscherz ist weil die schon * soviel mühe in der neuen zweiten Heldenklasse gesteckt haben*^^
http://wow-europe.com/wrath/features/bard/bardclass.xml

Irgentwie zu erwarten das man das als Aprilscherz aufdeckt, aber mit Nihilum wer weiss^^

naja lass ROCKÄÄÄÄN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Electricwolf (1. April 2008)

ich spiel zwar kein WoW mehr aber ich muss sagen über diese leute reden zahlt sich shocn aus die haben echt was drauf...

an alle neidischen casuals am besten ist es doch einfach ihr verpisst euch wieder in eure xbox/playstation ecke...da gehört ihr hin ihr macht den richtigen gamern (die auch was davon verstehn) alle spiele kaputt die einen was bedeutet haben 

so long...meine meinung

mfg.


----------



## Rasgaar (1. April 2008)

War das grad das Geräusch eines Reissacks, der drüben in China umgefallen ist?


----------



## Black Muffin (1. April 2008)

Es wurde in versch. Foren gemunkelt, dass Nihilum gehackt worden seie.


----------



## Behrchen (1. April 2008)

Ähm btw. wegen denn World First Kills
ihr wisst schon das Nihilum einen Tag vor Death & Taxes C'Thun aus dem Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj gekillt haben un einen Wettlauf mit ihnen hatten der bei Kel'Thusad in Naxxramas endete un hier schlug die europäische Gilde die amerikanische Konkurrenz. Außerdem hatten sie schon vor dem Addon Burning Crusade 16 World First Kills auf ihrem Konto un schließlich noch 8 Euro First Kills.Dann kam das Addon Burning Crusade und Nihilum hat mal wieder vor allen anderen den Schlangenschrein und Das Auge bis auf denn letzten Mob frei geräumt. Mim Schwarzen Tempel und dem Berg Hyjal haben sie auch wieder alles nur mit World First Kills!
Also rechnet mal:
16World First Kills               =    16    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Schlangenschrein         =     6    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Auge                           =     4    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Berg Hyjal                          =    5     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Schwarze Tempele        =    9   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Insgesamte World First Kills  =   40  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also nur mal so die haben insgesamt in ihrer Gildenzeit 40 World First Kills nur gemacht und noch einige andere Euro First kills

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Behrchen


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

/ironie on ..kann mir bitte einer flamen in drei schritten beibringen ?/ironie off

Wen sie sich getrennt haben sehr schade.
Aber ich tendiere zu April weil Kungen hat im arsenal naxx sach an -.-


achja @all wo schreien scheiß casuals sage ich nur eins : das ist eig. rassismus in games, jahh !

Auch Leute wo weniger spielen haben es vedient ein ,,stück vom Kuchen zu haben'' oder sollen dan die etwa keine 13 euro mehr zahlen und ihr hardcore gamer schon ?

okay gerne ich bezahle gerne nix mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg !


----------



## Zenti (1. April 2008)

Also so langsam versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, und dass ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da haben die "Casuals" rumgeweint, WoW sei ein Spiel nur für 24/7 Spieler. Schließlich seinen hohen Instanzen viel zu schwer, um mit mittelmäßigem Equip zu schaffen.
Das war ja auch in der Tat so. Aber es war ja nun auch so, dass auch wenig-Spieler durchaus ihren Spass haben konnten. Aber Blizzard, nett wie sie dort sind, hat sich gedacht, hören wir auf die vielen kritischen Stimmen und ändern was. Und was kommt dabei raus? noch mehr Meckerei, diesmal von der anderen Seite. 
Da es aber mehr Casuals gibt als "Progamer" im WOW, ist Blizzards Reaktion in jeder Weise nach zu vollziehen. Blizzard behält mehr Spieler, und die allgemeine Stimmung steigt. 

Aber was wil man machen. Es ist halt doch wie im "Reallife", man kann es nie jedem Recht machen. Wahrscheinlich ist es ganz normal.
vergessen tun aber viele immer wieder eines: ES IST VERDAMMT NOCH MAL EIN SPIEL!!!!

deswegen kann ich abschließend nichts anderes dazu sagen als: mimimimi....


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> Auch Leute wo weniger spielen haben es vedient ein ,,stück vom Kuchen zu haben'' oder sollen dan die etwa keine 13 euro mehr zahlen und ihr hardcore gamer schon ?
> 
> okay gerne ich bezahle gerne nix mehr
> 
> ...



Die Casual-Hasser wollen das, Blizzard nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. April 2008)

Blizzard macht es zu einfach. Jo auf jeden Fall. Das hört sich so an als hätten 90% der Causals den 
Highendcontent erreicht. Was schon wieder ein Wiederspruch in sich ist. 
Meiner Meinung nach hat sich einfach nur die Farbe der Items geändert. Früher war man mit komplett blauen
Equipt schon etliche male in Strath Scholo und Co. gewesen. Jetzt macht man das gleiche und die Farbe der
Saison ist halt Lila. Und dann kommen wieder die Pro´s die den Unterschied nicht sehen. Wenn ich mit
meiner bescheidenen Lilamage gegen nen S3 Hexer kämpfe und dann die Aussprüche einiger Leute hier
höre:" Denn werden ja die Epix in den Allerwertesten geschoben den Causals" und mir dann angucke wie
mich der Hexer fertig macht, fühle ich mich irgendwie verarscht. DER Klassenunterschied ist bei weitem
höher als der zwischen Spielern die Pre-BC blau equipt waren und gegen einen lilanen in den Kampf mussten.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die weit verbreitete Auffassung das die Schere zwischen Causal und Hardcore-Spielern
zu weit zugegangen ist dermassen falsch das ich mir an den Kopf fassen muss.

Zum Threat: Ich denke Nili würd sich selber ins Bein schießen wenn sie aufhören würden. 
                   Denke da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nihilum haben tatsächlich aufgehört, die Ära ist vorbei. Sie haben das laut ihrer Aussage getan, um gegen Blizzard zu protestieren, weil sie den Sunwell eingeführt haben, "Sunnwell ruined everything" laut ihnen. Ist z.T. auch so. ala im Ernst, schön und gut dass Casuals sich jetzt für eine minimale Anzahl von extrem einfach zu bekommenen Heroicmarken BT Equip holen können, aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht.



Ok, und was haben sie verloren dadurch?
Sollte das so stimmen, hört es sich für mich persönlich so an als hätte da jemand zuviel Wert darauf gelegt sich zumindest Ingame als etwas "Besseres" zu fühlen.


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

ja klar will blizzard das nicht.

Aber dan sollen die hardcores net whinen wenn auch mal ein ,,Nicht Hardcore'' ein epic hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber eig. sind alle leute wo mehr als 3h am tag spielen schon richtige gamer aber nya...ist eben ansicht sache und *hust* schwanz bzw. epic vergleich sache*hust*


----------



## Draco1985 (1. April 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> Auch Leute wo weniger spielen haben es vedient ein ,,stück vom Kuchen zu haben'' oder sollen dan die etwa keine 13 euro mehr zahlen und ihr hardcore gamer schon ?
> 
> okay gerne ich bezahle gerne nix mehr
> 
> ...



Das ist Blödsinn. Die 13 Euro zahlst du, um ZUGRIFF auf das Spiel zu haben. Alles darüber hinaus liegt bei dir. Du schaffst es nicht, BT zu clearen? Pech gehabt. Ich habs auch nicht geschafft und werds jetzt auch nicht mehr versuchen (WoW-Acc gekündigt), aber ich fands trotzdem Scheiße, alles vor die Füße geworfen zu bekommen.


----------



## NeedW33D (1. April 2008)

Joa schon schade das se sich aufgelöst haben ...Aber mein gott das Leben geht6 weiter ;-) 2Pac is ja auch gestorben 50 Cent is gekommen Maradonna hat aufgehört Ronaldinho kamm :-)







 P.S : Ich glaube das sie entweder wieder CS zocken mit mousesports oder bald wieder mit WoW auf nem anderen server anfangen oder so ^^ (nur vermutung)


----------



## Steve Coal (1. April 2008)

Electricwolf schrieb:


> ich spiel zwar kein WoW mehr aber ich muss sagen über diese leute reden zahlt sich shocn aus die haben echt was drauf...
> 
> an alle neidischen casuals am besten ist es doch einfach ihr verpisst euch wieder in eure xbox/playstation ecke...da gehört ihr hin ihr macht den richtigen gamern (die auch was davon verstehn) alle spiele kaputt die einen was bedeutet haben
> 
> ...



Ich muss schon sagen dass ich selten so einein intelligenten und erwachsenen Post gelesen habe! 
@ electricwolf das war gerade eben Ironie (Nachzuschlagen bei Wikipedia)

Hallo mal im Ernst,
Das ist ein Spiel!
Das soll Spaß machen!
Macht es das nicht, dann hör ich auf!
Aber ich stell mich nicht hin und heul rum wie böse doch der Spielehersteller ist und wie blöd doch alle anderen Mitspieler sind!

Und vieleicht ein Tip an alle die die sich bei den Worten "...richtigen gamern (die auch was davon verstehn)... " angesprochen fühlen, nehmt euch nicht zu wichtig! 
Computer spielen ist brotlose Kunst und hat lediglich zum Sinn Spaß zu machen.

Alles in allem tendiere ich auch immer mehr dazu das für einen Aprilscherz zu halten, denn wenn man sich das durchließt was Nihilum da auf ihrer HP von sich geben, dann muss ich echt sagen, wenn das kein Aprilscherz ist, dann ist das Kindergartenniveau und hat nichts mit einer Gilde zu tun die ernst genommen werden will!


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. Die 13 Euro zahlst du, um ZUGRIFF auf das Spiel zu haben. Alles darüber hinaus liegt bei dir. Du schaffst es nicht, BT zu clearen? Pech gehabt. Ich habs auch nicht geschafft und werds jetzt auch nicht mehr versuchen (WoW-Acc gekündigt), aber ich fands trotzdem Scheiße, alles vor die Füße geworfen zu bekommen.



ja wen man es so sieht kann mann es auch so auslegen das blizzard jeder zeit machen kann was es will und wenn es entscheidet das eben casuals auch jetzt mehr vom kuchen der epcis bekommen solten die hardcores doch eig. auch nix sagen und aktzeptieren oder ihren wow acc kündigen  hmmm ?

nya wen Nihilum weg ist , ist es schade.

ABER wen es wegen Sunwell ist , ist es lächerlich. ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prêmutos112 (1. April 2008)

1. April  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paxter (1. April 2008)

selbst wenn es stimmen sollte das sich nihilum aufgelöst hat...so what? juckt mich überhaupt nicht.

oberpeinlich wäre natürlich nur der grund für die auflösung.da bekommen die armen kinder vielleicht mal nicht nen first kill hin (warum auch immer) und schon rennen sie weinend davon und geben allen anderen die schuld...tja,das leben ist hart und ungerecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greets
Pax


----------



## Chumpey (1. April 2008)

Hallo Nihilum Freunde,
also meine Ansicht was dieses Thema angeht ist eindeutig. Wir haben heute den 1.April (auch egal ob der post am 31.03.08 gemacht wurde das die Gilde Nihilum aufhört), es gibt viele solcher Scherze und es ist nicht schwer sowas vorzutäuschen.

April-April

Schaut euch mal diese Seite aufmerksam an. Vielleicht denkt ihr dan genauso wie ich das dies nur ein April-April Scherz ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und um darüber zu streiten ob Nihilum die beste Gilde ist/war oder ob es jemand interessiert oder nicht ist Ansichtssache. Jeder Mensch denkt anderst darüber und hat seine eigene Meinung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Chumpey


----------



## xXavieXx (1. April 2008)

NeedW33D schrieb:


> Joa schon schade das se sich aufgelöst haben ...Aber mein gott das Leben geht6 weiter ;-) 2Pac is ja auch gestorben 50 Cent is gekommen Maradonna hat aufgehört Ronaldinho kamm :-)



Word 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



NeedW33D schrieb:


> P.S : Ich glaube das sie entweder wieder CS zocken mit mousesports oder bald wieder mit WoW auf nem anderen server anfangen oder so ^^ (nur vermutung)



Nen Hardcore Player kann nicht so einfach aufhören. Die sitzen bestimmt iwo und zocken sich nen neuen Char hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tankstelle (1. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Achja: "Es waren die Vorbilder für jeden" Bullshit wie sau, schond aß einige hier sagen, es sei Ihnen egal, bewist das, und nun seht es mal so  jeder der hier schreibt, das es ihm egal ist, ist schon aktives wow communitymitglied, es gibt noch weitaus mehr SPieler, die nicht in Foren unterwegs sind, und die wissn nichtmal wer oder was Nihilum ist/war. also labbert nicht so einen Müll.



Was hat das obig genannte denn für einen Zusammehang? (Vorbild&Gleichgültigkeit)
Es ist den Leuten vllt egal, ob sich eine GILDE auflöst, doch wenn ein SPIELER aufhört ist das wieder was ganz anderes, also laber DU hier nicht so nen Müll. Hmmm, wenn Nihilum so unbekannt ist, dann werde ich mich mal umhören, ob IRGENDJEMAND die MT's oder die TOPHEILER von Forte und so weiter kennt. Ich denke, Nihilum ist weitaus bekannter als der Rest. 
Ich meine, Blizzard hat mit nihilum geworben, jetzt gibt es das Objekt, mit dem geworben wird nichtmehr, und das soll blizzard am arsch vorbeigehen? Erst denken, dann schreiben

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Hauke-Malfurion (1. April 2008)

also ma ganz ehrlich das issen Aprilscherz  Kungen is allein in der Gilde und hat T3 an HALLO? morgen sind sie wieder alle bei Nihilum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zla$h (1. April 2008)

Ich denk auch das es n Aprischerz ist, aber so haben sie auch ohne nen neuen Firstkill die Aufmerksamkeit von sehr vielen WoW-Spielern auf sich gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decosia (1. April 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> A.) hängen die Worldwide-First nun nur mehr vom Glück und nicht mehr vom Können ab, B.) läuft bald jeder Vollgimp mit BT ähnlichem Equip rum.



Ich nehm mal dein Posting als Aufhänger um all den ähnliche Postings zu antworten:

Wenn man sich überhaupt auf das Gedankengebäude von "Können" und "Leistung" im Zusammenhang mit einem Computerspiel reden kann - im Gegenteil - gerade JETZT hängt es mehr vom Können ab wer einen Firstkill macht. Im idealfall würde man allen Spielern einen gleich ausgestatten Char hinstellen und sagen: "Jetzt seht mal wer zuerst durch ist"

WoW ist einfach so definiert dass "Erfolg" über investierte Zeit reingeholt wird. Wer öfters und länger spielt kommt früher (kalendarisch gesehen) an die Items die die Programmierer ins Spiel eingebaut haben (Jo das schockt jetrzt manche gell. die sind im Spiel schon drin und werden nicht von Monstern erbeutet :-) )und die man braucht um die nächst schwerer Ebene zu knacken.

Eine Gilde die 6 tage die Woche raidet im vergleich zu einer die 3 tage die Woche raidet spielt die doppelte Zeit. Wenn die dann früher firstskill haben dann hat das nicht mit Skill zu tun...

Und das casual Gejammere ist auch lächerlich - jemand der ein paar hundert Marken hat ist nicht "Casual".


----------



## bluby (1. April 2008)

in china is übrigens ein sack reis umgefallen...

is doch echt mal sowas von schnuppe das irgendwelche typen aufgehört haben mit wow, wenn es ihnen nur noch um die item ging ..naja was soll man dazu sagen.. ich spiele wow weils mir spass macht und gut is.

wenn nihilum jetzt weg is kommt bald die nächste top gilde die ihren platz ein nimmt und schon haben die ganzen kiddys neue vorbilder *lacht*


----------



## Thursoni (1. April 2008)

Wayne? Nur weil sie Sunwell nicht als erster clearen? Kindergarten...


----------



## krakos (1. April 2008)

LOL
Kaum können se net mal so schnell alles clear machen, schon heulen sie rum xD


Erst heulen die gelengeheitsspieler, dass der abstand zu groß ist zu den High-End-Gilden..
Jetzt heulen die High-End-Gilden, dass der Abstand zu niedrig ist xD

Man kann es echt niemandem Lieb machen x


Aber denen hat wohl der Spass am spielen selber schon gefehlt, wenn sie deswegen jetzt aufhören


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

bluby schrieb:


> in china is übrigens ein sack reis umgefallen...
> 
> is doch echt mal sowas von schnuppe das irgendwelche typen aufgehört haben mit wow, wenn es ihnen nur noch um die item ging ..naja was soll man dazu sagen.. ich spiele wow weils mir spass macht und gut is.
> 
> wenn nihilum jetzt weg is kommt bald die nächste top gilde die ihren platz ein nimmt und schon haben die ganzen kiddys neue vorbilder *lacht*




wen es dir um keine items geht dan kanst dun uns ja auch nen schwur ablegen das du nur blaue items tragen wirst... nein rofl ironie ende


du hast recht wen die jetzt wegen ihrem vl. nicht bekommenen first kill und ihren items whinen war das eine sry , schlechte möchtegern elite gilde..

die definiton von nem richtigen pro ist nicht das er den geilsten ***** bzw. das geilste eqip hat..

sondern das er das spiel behersct...


eqipt = nicht gleich skill , skill = nicht gleich eqip , eqipt aber schöner ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (1. April 2008)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Nen Hardcore Player kann nicht so einfach aufhören. Die sitzen bestimmt iwo und zocken sich nen neuen Char hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn dus wissen willst, die ham schon 5vs5 und 3vs3 team allis mit full s3


----------



## Wolfner (1. April 2008)

Electricwolf schrieb:


> ich spiel zwar kein WoW mehr aber ich muss sagen über diese leute reden zahlt sich shocn aus die haben echt was drauf...
> 
> an alle neidischen casuals am besten ist es doch einfach ihr verpisst euch wieder in eure xbox/playstation ecke...da gehört ihr hin ihr macht den richtigen gamern (die auch was davon verstehn) alle spiele kaputt die einen was bedeutet haben
> 
> ...




Nominiert für den inhaltslosesten Post der Welt ("dümmster" wäre nämlich unfreundlich).

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass WoW ernsthaft was für Profis ist? Du solltest vielleicht mal einen Blick auf die älteren MMOs wie Ultima Online, Everquest oder Anarchy Online werfen. Oder auf ein Rollenspiel aus den Forgotten Realms.

Hehe, oder alternativ auf Silent Hunter III/Falcon 4.0 wenn du was aus dem Singleplayer-Bereich haben möchtest. Eine schöne Beschäftigung für lange, laaange Abende. Oder noch besser: Das klassische Gameboy-Tetris bei 200 Reihen (wer da noch mitkommt, dem gratuliere ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wo wir grade bei Nintendo sind: Versuch dich mal an Super Ghouls & Ghosts für den SNES, dann weißt du auch welches Spiel den Titel "schwerstes Spiel der Welt" trägt (obwohl eigentlich der Arcade-Klassiker damit gemeint ist, aber der SNES-Ableger ist auch nicht ohne).

Und wenn du denn PC/die Konsole mal abdrehst könntest du mal nen Blick auf D&D oder Warhammer Fantasy werfen. 

Ich denke dann weißt du was es bedeutet sich mit einem *schweren* Spiel auseinanderzusetzen... und nicht mit WoW, welches seit Anbeginn mit Einfachheit besticht ^^

Bei den oben gennanten Spielen kannst du dann nach laaaaangem Training oder regelmäßigem Durchgehen der Regeln behaupten, dass du ansatzweise ein fortgeschrittener Spieler bist.


Aber ganz abgesehen davon: Ich halte nicht viel von so einer dummen Klassifizierung. Wenn/Für den Fall, dass Nihilum sich für etwas besseres hält, weil sie in "WoW was erreicht haben" (was ja schon lächerlich genug klingt), dann können sie mir ehrlichgesagt gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Crutan (1. April 2008)

Decosia schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal dein Posting als Aufhänger um all den ähnliche Postings zu antworten:
> 
> Wenn man sich überhaupt auf das Gedankengebäude von "Können" und "Leistung" im Zusammenhang mit einem Computerspiel reden kann - im Gegenteil - gerade JETZT hängt es mehr vom Können ab wer einen Firstkill macht. Im idealfall würde man allen Spielern einen gleich ausgestatten Char hinstellen und sagen: "Jetzt seht mal wer zuerst durch ist"
> 
> ...



Um dem ganzen noch ein paar Gedanken anzuhängen..

Ich lese immer öfter heraus, dass viele den anderen (inkl. mir) den "High"-End-Content nicht gönnen. Niemand *kann* und *wird* den "Top"-Gilden einen Firstkill nehmen können. Aber nur auf Causuals schimpfen, weil sie epische Ausrüstung, welche es seit BC im Überfluss gibt(!!), gegen andere epische eintauschen is mir unverständlich. Den Content überspringen, kann man auch nicht wirklich, denn aus den neuen Items, kann ich mir beim besten willen kein komplettes BT-Equip zusammenstellen. Ergo *muss* ich nach FDS, SSC & Co. um mir das Leben nicht unnötig schwer zu machen. 

Wer´s mit Kara- und Heroequip durch Hyjal schafft -> Gratz & alle Achtung!

Aber Heulen, weil jemand *nach* mir das gleiche, bzw. gleichwertiges Equip hat? Ich glaub ich spiel dann keine Spiele mehr.

Die Namen der Top-Gilden auf den Servern sind schon geschrieben. Alle die jetzt durch den Content kommen werden, sind sowieso nur "Abstauber". NA UND? Ich möchte den Content und die Brennende Legion bzw. Kil´jaeden fallen sehen. Mit welchem Equip und woher dieses kommt, ist mir egal.

Die meisten Vergessen: *Der Weg ist das Ziel!*

Und mal im ernst: Wer erinnert sich noch an die "Top"-Gilden (ohne nachzusehen) die damals ihr erstes episches Teil aus Nax oder MC geholt haben? Am Ende vom WotLk geht das ganze Gejammer wieder von vorne los. Zugangsquests werden entfernt, epische Ausrüstung überrollt die Server und es haben sich andere Gilden getrennt, neu gegründet und stehen auf der Liste der Firstkills ganz oben.

Ich gönne allen ihre 15 Minuten Ruhm. Aber am Ende steht immer der nächste Patch und eine neue Gilde.


----------



## Byron (1. April 2008)

Ich hab gehört in China ist nen sack Reis umgefallen?!


----------



## gdogg (1. April 2008)

Ehm :-)

naja ich sage mal schlechter April Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Nihilum ein Teil von Mousesports ist und dort KEINE ich wiederhole KEINE News veröffentlicht wurde 

und im IRC das nen bissel spät veröffentlicht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(16:49:22) 02• Now talking in #nihilum.wow
(16:49:22) 05• Topic: Nihilum PVE quits: http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/536,xxxx/ - website will remain active for community news.
(16:49:22) 05• Topic set by mouz|nessajafk!~kram@Kram.users.quakenet.org on Mon Mar 31 23:57:09 2008

und die News wurde um 23:37 Uhr veröffentlicht :-)

und ich vor kurzem mit einem aus der Gilde gesprochen habe das die endlich Boss 4 und 5 in Sunwell sehen wollen :-) *hust das war am Sonntag*

gehe ich nicht davon aus das es wahr ist.

Sollte es doch so sein habt ihr gewonnen und ich gebe auf :-)


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. April 2008)

WAAS eine gilde hört mit wow auf OOOMG!

achja wieso gabs nich so einen post als sich meine alte gilde "Arthas Warriors" aufgelöst hat? :'(


Is doch wayne... alle tun so als ob sie nihilum kennen würde.. dabei wissen sie nichtmal dass ihr exsistiert.. dass is wie mit promis.. also volll egal



LG


----------



## Chumpey (1. April 2008)

@Wolfner

Hat Nihilum jemals eine Bemerkung abgegeben das sie die Größten und Besten sind? Hat sie sich jemals über andere gestelt?
Also ich zumindest wüsste da nichts. Die machen ihr Ding und das ist gut so.
Wer viele Freunde hat, muss auch mit Feinden leben. Ich allerdings habe an Nihilum nichts auszusetzten.
Jungs macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber wie schon erwähnt jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## Scred (1. April 2008)

is mir scheissegal



> Wie tragisch xD Habt ihr die Jungs mal in Echt gesehen? Sowas sollte man sich nicht zum Vorbild machen!



awakes augen sind noch nich mal normal im gesicht(höhenunterschied geschätzte 2 cm)


----------



## Sarcz (1. April 2008)

ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt: 
Nihilum sind atm die einzigen die sich einen Aprilscherz erlaubt haben den XX User glauben


----------



## Karoline07 (1. April 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nein Leute. Leider kein April April.
> Nihilum haben tatsächlich aufgehört, die Ära ist vorbei. Sie haben das laut ihrer Aussage getan, um gegen Blizzard zu protestieren, weil sie den Sunwell eingeführt haben, "Sunnwell ruined everything" laut ihnen. Ist z.T. auch so. ala im Ernst, schön und gut dass Casuals sich jetzt für eine minimale Anzahl von extrem einfach zu bekommenen Heroicmarken BT Equip holen können, aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht.
> Man kann zwar dafür sorgen, dass Casuals den Content sehen, aber das Spiel funktioniert eben so: Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kommt weiter.
> Vielleicht merkt Blizzard jetzt endlich, dass sie was falsch machen. Denn auch Heuler mit Itemwipe haben ihre Berechtigung. Man kann natürlich sagen: "Freut euch lieber über neuen Content!". Aber mal im Ernst. man findet nur Argumente, die trösten, aber man findet nichts, was wirklich FÜR die Änderungen von Blizzard spricht. Casuals bekommen auch nicht mehr Content zu sehen, denn der Content rauscht einfach an ihnen vorbei, sie überspringen ihn. Überlegt mal, wieviel Content die 60er Raidinstanzen sind? Schickt die Casuals da wieder hin, da gibts auch Content - aber trotzdem würde das Equip nicht wipen! Es geht natürlich nicht nur um Equip, aber trotzdem ists Scheisse, wenn Blizzard immer wieder die treuen Langzeitzocker verarscht, wenn es ihnen nichtmla was fürs Spiel bringt.
> ...




/sign


----------



## Wolfner (1. April 2008)

Chumpey schrieb:


> @Wolfner
> 
> Hat Nihilum jemals eine Bemerkung abgegeben das sie die Größten und Besten sind? Hat sie sich jemals über andere gestelt?
> Also ich zumindest wüsste da nichts. Die machen ihr Ding und das ist gut so.
> ...




Ich sagte auch "wenn". Dachte das wäre hier irgendwo mal aufgetaucht, aber gut. In einem muss ich dem Abschiedspost der Nihilum-Leute sogar recht geben:

"A rare breed of little fishies that don’t want everything given to them on a plate and are happy when they accomplish something that is a challenge."

Schön wärs, wenns so wäre. Dann gäbe es in WoW vielleicht immer was zu entdecken.
Leider ist WoW ein Spiel, in dem man schon 3 Monate bevor ein Boss überhaupt implementiert wird, in Erfahrung bringen kann wie man ihn legt ^^


----------



## Loktor (1. April 2008)

traurig, traurig...die frage ist nur, wen juckt das?! 
kann einem das nicht eigentlich sowas von egal sein?  
klar, schade ist es ja schon irgendwo, wenn sich eine gilde auflöst, aber ob das jez Nihilum oder die Maiker Würste von Antonidas(kp ob es die gibt^^) sind, ist doch nicht wichtig. oder fehlen jez einigen leuten die vorbilder?


----------



## STL (1. April 2008)

Och menno.. wo soll ich jetz meine Skillung abschauen =( Mist, ich brauch die Skillung von den Göttern von Nihilum damit ich Posen kann... :/ *joke* mal ehrlich.. whatever ^^ Obwohls schade um die Videos ist. gab doch n paar sehr gut gemachte.. Naja ^^ as i said: whatever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (1. April 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/news/4995/april-april...auf-einen-blick

Also Buffed hat hier geschrieben:

Aprilscherze rund um Online-Rollenspiele:

Nihilum hört auf ----- 4 Punkte

Also Aprilscherz


----------



## Arkoras (1. April 2008)

Loktor schrieb:


> traurig, traurig...die frage ist nur, wen juckt das?!
> kann einem das nicht eigentlich sowas von egal sein?
> klar, schade ist es ja schon irgendwo, wenn sich eine gilde auflöst, aber ob das jez Nihilum oder die Maiker Würste von Antonidas(kp ob es die gibt^^) sind, ist doch nicht wichtig. oder fehlen jez einigen leuten die vorbilder?



Die Vorbilder wären ja nichtmal weg, wenn sie sich auflösen würden was sie zu 90% nicht getan haben, Kungen und Awake usw "spielen ja noch"


----------



## Baddream (1. April 2008)

Hätt mich auch gewundert, dass sie sich wirklich losreißen können von WoW. Aber um meinen ersten Post zu wiederholen:

Es is mir immer noch scheißegal.


----------



## handofpain (1. April 2008)

Also die Zeiten sind ja in Schweden anders als hier 
1Std vor =) 

also hatten die schon 1 uhr durch^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (1. April 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nein Leute. Leider kein April April.
> Nihilum haben tatsächlich aufgehört, die Ära ist vorbei. Sie haben das laut ihrer Aussage getan, um gegen Blizzard zu protestieren, weil sie den Sunwell eingeführt haben, "Sunnwell ruined everything" laut ihnen. Ist z.T. auch so. ala im Ernst, schön und gut dass Casuals sich jetzt für eine minimale Anzahl von extrem einfach zu bekommenen Heroicmarken BT Equip holen können, aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht.
> Man kann zwar dafür sorgen, dass Casuals den Content sehen, aber das Spiel funktioniert eben so: Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kommt weiter.
> Vielleicht merkt Blizzard jetzt endlich, dass sie was falsch machen. Denn auch Heuler mit Itemwipe haben ihre Berechtigung. Man kann natürlich sagen: "Freut euch lieber über neuen Content!". Aber mal im Ernst. man findet nur Argumente, die trösten, aber man findet nichts, was wirklich FÜR die Änderungen von Blizzard spricht. Casuals bekommen auch nicht mehr Content zu sehen, denn der Content rauscht einfach an ihnen vorbei, sie überspringen ihn. Überlegt mal, wieviel Content die 60er Raidinstanzen sind? Schickt die Casuals da wieder hin, da gibts auch Content - aber trotzdem würde das Equip nicht wipen! Es geht natürlich nicht nur um Equip, aber trotzdem ists Scheisse, wenn Blizzard immer wieder die treuen Langzeitzocker verarscht, wenn es ihnen nichtmla was fürs Spiel bringt.
> ...




da reicht ein einfaches HAHA

achja april apirl -.-


----------



## Marlixon (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Normal? http://images.fragbite.com/img.archives/es...eswc6%20016.jpg
> 
> Ziemlich verschreckte Bande, man achte auf Gesicht und Körperhaltung
> 
> Ich meine ja nicht vom Aussehen an sich, eher Mimik und wie gesagt Körperhaltung, sieht für mich leicht weltfremd aus.



Hahaha, wie der dicke da kuckt... 

Und der kleinste da erst...omg...hahahaha zu geil die Fratzen....


----------



## schmiedemeister (1. April 2008)

Chumpey schrieb:


> Die machen ihr Ding und das ist gut so.
> Wer viele Freunde hat, muss auch mit Feinden leben. Ich allerdings habe an Nihilum nichts auszusetzten.
> Jungs macht weiter so
> 
> ...



Sicher das du mitbekommen hast das sie sich aufgelöst haben?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Nur so eine frage^^


----------



## Loktor (1. April 2008)

Aprilscherz???
schade, und ich dachte schon sie werden doch noch vernünftig. naja, wer sein leben WoW widmet, der solls tun. nicht mein bier.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. April 2008)

Electricwolf schrieb:


> ich spiel zwar kein WoW mehr aber ich muss sagen über diese leute reden zahlt sich shocn aus die haben echt was drauf...
> 
> an alle neidischen casuals am besten ist es doch einfach ihr verpisst euch wieder in eure xbox/playstation ecke...da gehört ihr hin ihr macht den richtigen gamern (die auch was davon verstehn) alle spiele kaputt die einen was bedeutet haben
> 
> ...


Deine Meinung geht mir am selbigen vorbei. 
Erst mal ist es Glückssache das sich gleich die richtigen Leute zu einer Gilde zusammen finden. Dann kommt ein bisschen Organisationstalent der Gildenführung dazu. 
Und nur weil die Mitglieder einer Gilde "die Zeit" hat, sich mit einem Spiel solange aufzuhalten, das sie es perfekt beherrschen, ist reine Fleißarbeit und es könnte JEDER. Das aber hat nichts mit Können zu tun. 
Bin ich froh das du kein WoW spielst, sonst wärst du auf Dauerignore bei mir. Wenn es nach dir ginge hätte WoW wahrscheinlich nur 100.000 Spieler.  Echt traurig....


----------



## Ammonoth (1. April 2008)

Progaming hat in WoW nichts zu suchen. Wer meint, seine Lebenszeit so intensiv in ein Spiel zu stecken, nur um sich überproportionale Vorteile zu erspielen ist in meinen Augen abhängig und hat sich komplett weltentfremdet.

Wer ernsthaft meint, dass er hart für WoW und Raids gearbeitet hat um sich Items zu verdienen, der sollte ganz schnell den Monitor ausmachen und sich mit geschlossenen Augen fragen, ob für etwas fiktives, nicht einmal reell greifbares, der ganze Aufwand lohnt oder man vielleicht doch wirklich etwas erreichen will, worauf man später zurück schauen und stolz sein kann.

Casual-Gamer sind in meinen Augen die besseren Menschen. Denn wo Pro-Gaming anfängt bleibt für die realen Dinge im Leben kein Platz - und ich weiß wovon ich als Ex-Stunden mit fast 180 Tagen Spielzeit auf einem Char in meinem ersten Jahr WoW rede.


----------



## DJ CJ (1. April 2008)

naja  der poste  wurde am  31 gemacht aber halt  23 min vor 12 


http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/536,xxxx/

nihilium am ende?  schluß mit wow? oder nur ein april scherz?


kann sein das es nur ein joke ist und damit er auch wirt sie erstmal   in andern gilden sin und in 1 oder 2 weeks  wieder  beisammen sind naja  ich sag mal schaut  in 2 -3 tagen nochmal dan weis man am ehesten was sache ist


----------



## Burtonpro (1. April 2008)

/sign Aprilscherz


----------



## Makku (1. April 2008)

um mit den Worten eines in Deutschland recht bekannten Fussball-Managers zu reden: 

Für Eure Scheiß-Stimmung seit´s Ihr doch verantwortlich. Was glaubt ihr eigentlich, wer Euch finanziert? 

Achtung...jetzt kommt der auf WOW-übertragene, so nicht gesagte Teil:

Den Leuten ziehen wir das Geld aus den Taschen, damit ihr für 12,99 EUR im Monat so ein Spiel genießen könnt!

Soll heißen: 
Warum glauben eigentlich alle oder ein großer Teil der T6-equipten Spieler, dass sie etwas besonderes erreicht haben? Ich mein... letztendlich hängt es von der Zeit ab, die jemand zur Verfügung hat... aber wer von all denen, die BT clear haben und Sunwell auch schon so gut wie durch haben, hat denn die Strategie / Spielweise / Klassen-/Rassenzusammenstellung geplant? Von den 10 Mio WOW-Spielern gibt es vlt. 100, die daraus eine Wissenschaft gemacht haben... alle anderen lesen nach und versuchen es dann zig Mal... wow... was für eine Leistung...

Und all die anderen 9,9999 Mio Spieler haben nix drauf.. klar.. die zahlen aber brav ihre 12,99 /Monat, damit es weitergeht... würde es diese Spieler nicht geben, dann würden die meisten immer noch den geschmolzenen Kern angehen...oder hätten vor 1,5 Jahren aufgehört... weil es dann auch kein Addon gegeben hätte... oder Content-Patches...

Also... wenn Nil-Dingesgetöse meint, dass das Spiel kaputt ist, ok.. deren Entscheidung. Vlt. hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren einfach auch nur deren Leben geändert und sie haben erkannt, dass es draußen in der realen Welt ziemlich egal ist, ob man einen World-First-Kill hatte... es interessiert keinen.

Aber dieses ständige Geplärre, was alles schlecht ist und was alles falsch läuft und warum Spieler x auf einmal durch weniger Zeiteinsatz gleichwertiges/besseres Equip hat, kann ich echt nicht mehr ertragen...

Das wäre für mich ein Grund, dem Spiel Lebewohl zu sagen und was neues anzufangen, wo die Community Eier hat und nicht immer so rumheult...


----------



## prontopronto (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Normal? http://images.fragbite.com/img.archives/es...eswc6%20016.jpg
> 
> Ziemlich verschreckte Bande, man achte auf Gesicht und Körperhaltung
> 
> Ich meine ja nicht vom Aussehen an sich, eher Mimik und wie gesagt Körperhaltung, sieht für mich leicht weltfremd aus.



Jup, ziemliche Haltungsschäden, aber würd mich nicht wundern wenn man bedenkt wieviele Stunden die im Sitzen verbringen...
Naja, das sind also "Pro-Gamer" ? Ohjeohje...


----------



## Alwina (1. April 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nein Leute. Leider kein April April.
> Nihilum haben tatsächlich aufgehört, die Ära ist vorbei. Sie haben das laut ihrer Aussage getan, um gegen Blizzard zu protestieren, weil sie den Sunwell eingeführt haben, "Sunnwell ruined everything" laut ihnen. Ist z.T. auch so. ala im Ernst, schön und gut dass Casuals sich jetzt für eine minimale Anzahl von extrem einfach zu bekommenen Heroicmarken BT Equip holen können, aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht.
> Man kann zwar dafür sorgen, dass Casuals den Content sehen, aber das Spiel funktioniert eben so: Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kommt weiter.
> Vielleicht merkt Blizzard jetzt endlich, dass sie was falsch machen. Denn auch Heuler mit Itemwipe haben ihre Berechtigung. Man kann natürlich sagen: "Freut euch lieber über neuen Content!". Aber mal im Ernst. man findet nur Argumente, die trösten, aber man findet nichts, was wirklich FÜR die Änderungen von Blizzard spricht. Casuals bekommen auch nicht mehr Content zu sehen, denn der Content rauscht einfach an ihnen vorbei, sie überspringen ihn. Überlegt mal, wieviel Content die 60er Raidinstanzen sind? Schickt die Casuals da wieder hin, da gibts auch Content - aber trotzdem würde das Equip nicht wipen! Es geht natürlich nicht nur um Equip, aber trotzdem ists Scheisse, wenn Blizzard immer wieder die treuen Langzeitzocker verarscht, wenn es ihnen nichtmla was fürs Spiel bringt.
> ...



Tja nur lebt Blizzard nun mal nicht von den 5% Langzeitzockern sondern von den 95% Casuals.
Und ein Casual der aus irgendwelchen Gründen auf 60er Raidinstanzen festgelegt wird kauft nun mal keine Add-ons weil er den Content ja sowieso nicht sehen darf .
Somit fallen Einnahmen weg bzw. ein Add-On lohnt sicht nicht weil es zuwenige potenzielle Käufer gibt.
Was zur Folge hat das WOW auch für die Langzeitzocker stirbt , da sich die Aufrechterhaltung der Server nicht mehr lohnt .
Und das Argument das Blizzard ja schon so und so viele Millionen mit WOW eingenommen hat das sie das trotzdem könnten denke ich ist nicht richtig.
Da ich davon ausgehe das ein sogar relativ grosser Teil der Einnahmen in die Entwicklung neuer Spiele geht .

Ein Hersteller lebt davon seine Spiele zu verkaufen , nicht davon das ein Spieler das Spiel besser beherrscht als ein anderer .


----------



## TheArea51 (1. April 2008)

Kann verstehen wenn leute oder Gilden keinen Bock mehr auf WoW haben bei den ganzen Schwachsinnigen änderungen von Blizzard die dann auch noch begründet werden die User wollten diese änderungen!

Naja kenne keinen der die Teils bescheuerten änderungen haben wollte, aber egal^^ 

Mein ACC ist nun auch bereits in eBay keinen Bock mehr auf WoW.

Leider hat Blizzard es doch geschafft das Geniale Game zu Verhauen!


----------



## prontopronto (1. April 2008)

Makku schrieb:


> Also... wenn Nil-Dingesgetöse meint, dass das Spiel kaputt ist, ok.. deren Entscheidung. Vlt. hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren einfach auch nur deren Leben geändert und sie haben erkannt, dass es draußen in der realen Welt ziemlich egal ist, ob man einen World-First-Kill hatte... es interessiert keinen.



Musst du das denn so hart ausdrücken ? Denk doch an die armen Fanboi-Blagen deren Idole (hoffentlich) gerade auf Wiedersehn sagen ? Das ist doch ... schlimm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burtonpro (1. April 2008)

Falls sich diejenigen die des Englisch mächtig sind von euch die Mühe gemacht haben den von Kungen verfassten Post zu lesen, müsst ihr doch irgendwie zugeben dass er Recht hat! 

Ich für meinen Teil steh voll hinter ihm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ob es ein Aprilscherz ist oder nicht, tut hier nicht wirklich was zur Sache. Wichtig ist, was "gesagt" wurde. Denn Recht haben sie allemal.

Und für all diejenigen unter euch die Progilden als "No-Life Leute" und anderwertiges bezeichnen, nehmt euch ein Beispiel an der Hordengilde noír von unserem Server. Die raiden 1 Tag pro Woche, manchmal 1,5.

Mh da bleibt natürlich wenig Zeit für ein Leben. Und NEIN, die Member müssen nicht wochenlang farmen, da die Gildenbank stolze 50.000 Gold beinhaltet und somit alle Kosten gedeckt sind.

So Far,

Bp


----------



## Mokrar (1. April 2008)

Ich hab ja schon immer die Meinung vertreten, dass Hardcoregaming Arbeit und kein Spielen ist...ich mein wems spaß macht aber für mich nich nachvollziehbar.

Achja und Blizzard wird sich natürlich jetzt extrem aufregen....60 user weniger oh mein gott sie können die server runterfahren !!

Und an alle Leute die "Scheißcasuals- Flames " bringen : Ohne Casuals würds das Spiel garnicht geben !

Soweit mein sicht
so long Mokrar


----------



## Ciferdius (1. April 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nein Leute. Leider kein April April.
> Nihilum haben tatsächlich aufgehört, die Ära ist vorbei. Sie haben das laut ihrer Aussage getan, um gegen Blizzard zu protestieren, weil sie den Sunwell eingeführt haben, "Sunnwell ruined everything" laut ihnen. Ist z.T. auch so. ala im Ernst, schön und gut dass Casuals sich jetzt für eine minimale Anzahl von extrem einfach zu bekommenen Heroicmarken BT Equip holen können, aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht.
> Man kann zwar dafür sorgen, dass Casuals den Content sehen, aber das Spiel funktioniert eben so: Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kommt weiter.
> Vielleicht merkt Blizzard jetzt endlich, dass sie was falsch machen. Denn auch Heuler mit Itemwipe haben ihre Berechtigung. Man kann natürlich sagen: "Freut euch lieber über neuen Content!". Aber mal im Ernst. man findet nur Argumente, die trösten, aber man findet nichts, was wirklich FÜR die Änderungen von Blizzard spricht. Casuals bekommen auch nicht mehr Content zu sehen, denn der Content rauscht einfach an ihnen vorbei, sie überspringen ihn. Überlegt mal, wieviel Content die 60er Raidinstanzen sind? Schickt die Casuals da wieder hin, da gibts auch Content - aber trotzdem würde das Equip nicht wipen! Es geht natürlich nicht nur um Equip, aber trotzdem ists Scheisse, wenn Blizzard immer wieder die treuen Langzeitzocker verarscht, wenn es ihnen nichtmla was fürs Spiel bringt.
> ...




Ich will es mal so sagen, klar find ich es gut das das eine oder andere vereinfacht wurde, zb die zugangsquest, die weg gefallen sind. 
Aber, mal im ernst, warum darf man den leuten , sprich den casuals, den content nicht auch gönnen? Dürfen
wir nur zahlen? Oder haben wir gelegenheitsspieler, oder hardcore^^ gelegenheitsspieler auch recht den BT von innen zu sehen ? ich selber sage mir, scheiss auf die items, was ich bekomm, bekomm ich, ich tu auch was für. ich wipe mir mit meiner gilde auch den arsch ab, und wir kommen langsam voran, aber nur weil wir nicht 24/7 am tag spielen sollten wir dann nur 60er inzen sehen? na, sorry, das casuals, meistens noch nen job haben, vll auch familie, und wir nicht berreit sind, diese für nen spiel wie wow zu opfern. das uns das Rl mehr bedeutet. Sorry, ich versteh leute nicht die dem ganezn soviel bedeutung schenken. da regen sich die hardcore raider auf, das wir casuals endlich auch mal was bekommen, weil es dann heist, wir wären epil geil, dabei is es doch nur deren eigener neid, nicht mehr teil von was besonderem zu sein...weil sich keine rvor denen mehr verneigt, in den staub wirft oder ähnliches. Is denen schonmal der gedanke gekommen, das es den leuten egal is, ob da T irgendwas oder sonstwo droppt? Das wir einfach auch nur mal die möglichkeit wollen das wofür wir im monat geld bezahlen sehen wollen ?
Das sollte diesen sogenannten hardcore zockern sich mal durch den kopf gehen lassen. Denn, wer glauben die den wer sie sind, forderungen stellen zu können nur weil andere jetzt auch können?
Ich finde es ok das blizz das eine oder andere vereinfacht hat, soll mir recht sein. Scheiss auf items, aber ich will wenigstens mal das eine oder andere sehen, und es is wie gesagt auch ned so, das wir nix dafür tun...denn....kael....vash...und ilidan und kosnorten zwischendurch, rücken die sachen auch ned einfach raus indem man zu denen hingeht und lieb drum bittet.


----------



## EliteOrk (1. April 2008)

wtf Oo

Naja, egal


----------



## Tohldrin (1. April 2008)

Wenn das kein Aprilscherz ist kann es mir eig. relativ egal sein... nicht negativ gegen Nihilum, aber es würd mich nicht wirklich interessieren.
Angenommen es ist ein Aprilscherz find ich die Aktion unter aller sau. Ich hab das den Posting von Kungen durchgelesen und finde seine Äußerungen dermaßen arrogant o_O ... fals es einer ist haben sie bei mir mit den News in Sachen Sympathie ziemlich verloren -.-


----------



## Earthnut (1. April 2008)

Ja April Scherz.(Für die, die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben)
siehe z.B hier http://www.buffed.de/news/4995/april-april...auf-einen-blick
Obwohl man darauf eigentlich auch allein kommen kann


----------



## Foertel (1. April 2008)

lol

Habt ihr den Kack echt geglaubt? O.o

Also ich tus net und wenn, scheiß drauf ^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (1. April 2008)

ich finde das voralledem die "low inis" so ab 40. nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden und einfach übersprunegen werden. ich hab ca. auf meinem level weg 1-61 bis auf 6 inis alle ausgelassen. sie könnten  doch bei allen alten inis einen "heroric" modi einführen der für spieler der stufe 70 gedacht ist und bessere drops bietet. aber ich muss sagen dass ich finde, dass causal gamer einfach 2verschiedene dinge tun können und auch sollten:
1. noramale inis gehen und schlieslich auch gutes equip sammeln
2. PVP

warum muss den jeder player mit t6 rum laufen? das kann mann doch den high end raidern überlassen so das mann noch unterschiede sieht von--causal-- und --raider--


----------



## Séppel (1. April 2008)

Wieso sollte es ein Aprilscherz sein?

Die Vorschläge von den besten Aprilscherzen können auch von Usern kommen oO


----------



## Ihrí (1. April 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=M...Nihilum&p=1
Arsenal von Nihilum: Ist einem aufgefallen dass es kein Gildenoberhaupt bei nihilum dort gibt?
Heißt also der Chef muss unter lvl 10 sein 
Kann ja einer mal einen char dort erstellen und nachschauen aber denke ist auf jedenfall ein Aprilscherz^^
Wenn ich beim Arsenal die falsche GIlde erwischt haben sollte: ups^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (1. April 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Jup, ziemliche Haltungsschäden, aber würd mich nicht wundern wenn man bedenkt wieviele Stunden die im Sitzen verbringen...
> Naja, das sind also "Pro-Gamer" ? Ohjeohje...




Boah wie mich Leute wie du es bist ankotzen >.> 

WEN INTERESSIERTS wie die in RL aussehen man? Ist doch sowas von scheiss egal - Sie können was ingame, haben Zeit dafür geopfert, und haben halt Spass dran viel Zeit vorm Computer zu verbringen, NA UND? Muss man immer nach etwas negativem suchen? Nur damit man sich überlegen fühlt? Ich würde eher sagen das da pure Neid aus dir spricht weil du selbst nie so weit kommst und nur einer der einfachen Casuals bist. (Nichts gegen Casuals - Ihr wisst was ich meine)


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (1. April 2008)

Wuhu.
So wer vermisst Nihilum????
Keiner , da sie jeder nur kennt als ''Super Raid Gilde''.
Wenn ich erlich bin find ich es gut das sie sich aufgelöst haben.Jetzt haben andere Gilden wieder die Chance beste Gilde zu werden.Ich finds einfach nur ''GEIL''.

Alle sagen Nihilum hin Nihilum her , es gibt auch noch SK Gaming , Addicted , Affenjungs INC diese Gilde können auch was reißen und das werden sie auch.
Ihr sollt euch lieber mal an die eigene Nase fassen und merken was passiert.Ihr seid der Spieler der eine Gilde weiterbringen kann und nicht Leute die ihr anbetet , die können euch nicht helfen.Sie Raiden auch nur für die Epix.Ich sehe keine Fun Gilden mehr alle müssen mit aller macht SSC und Eye Raiden , damit sie ürgendwann einfach eine gute Gilde sind.Ich finde es lachhaft.
Früher war jeder 2 Blauequipt , weil es jahre gedauert hat in MC sich auszustatten , jetzt hat jeder noob mindestens 2 Epix.Blizzard macht doch einfach alles zu leicht.Viele Gute Spieler sind gegangen , weil der alte Content einfach weggewischt worden ist.Es gab früher PvP Legenden oder Raid Legenden.Früher war es einfach lustig mit 40 Mann in eine Instanz zu gehen , auch wenn es schwer war eine Gruppe zu finden.Was ist jetzt drauß geworden Kara Random Raids , sogar Gruul und Magtheridon.Dies wird auch der Grund sein das viele Leute wechseln werden zu AoC und Warhammer , weil die Spiele einen Hintergrund haben.Jeder Warhammer Spieler hat schonmal geträumt in die Welt einzufallen entwerder als Kämpfer für die FReiheit oder als Ork des Waaaghs.Ich würde es zwa cooler finden wenn ein Warhammer 40.000 rauskäme , aber bis dahin dauert es noch Jahre.

Blizzard soll erstmal nach machen was Games Workshop geschaffen hat.Ich weiß ich komm jetzt vom Thema ab , aber wenn intressiert schon Nihilum.Also mich deffenitiv nicht.


Ich werde noch meine Wege durch das World of Warcraft Universum ziehen , aber wenn es bald nicht mehr nach der Geschichte geht und alles zu einfach gemacht wird ist Warhammer mein favorit.

So long
Borgut Kopfmoscha


----------



## Séppel (1. April 2008)

Kungen = Kungendos auf dem Server Level1


----------



## Baddream (1. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Boah wie mich Leute wie du es bist ankotzen >.>
> 
> WEN INTERESSIERTS wie die in RL aussehen man? Ist doch sowas von scheiss egal - Sie können was ingame, haben Zeit dafür geopfert, und haben halt Spass dran viel Zeit vorm Computer zu verbringen, NA UND? Muss man immer nach etwas negativem suchen? Nur damit man sich überlegen fühlt? Ich würde eher sagen das da pure Neid aus dir spricht weil du selbst nie so weit kommst und nur einer der einfachen Casuals bist. (Nichts gegen Casuals - Ihr wisst was ich meine)



Ich denke nicht, dass da Neid da is, das is doch nich nach Negativem suchen - Aber sie sehen halt mal fertig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem würde ich eine Leistung im Spiel nicht so weit aufwiegen, es gibt Leistungen im echten Leben die um einiges wichtiger / bedeutungsvoller sind.


----------



## Gelmor (1. April 2008)

Schade
<a href=http://www.allvatar.com/profil/index.php?p=profil&u=58864'><img src='http://sig.allvatar.com/signatur/58864.png' border='0'></a>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## sevenredseven (1. April 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nein Leute. Leider kein April April.
> Nihilum haben tatsächlich aufgehört, die Ära ist vorbei.


Das Wort Ära ist etwas hoch gegriffen für ein Computerspiel.



fortuneNext schrieb:


> dass Casuals sich jetzt für eine minimale Anzahl von extrem einfach zu bekommenen Heroicmarken BT Equip holen können, aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht.


"gut" ungleich "viel Zeit investieren". Stichwort Wirkungsgrad, Leistung = Arbeit / Zeit.



fortuneNext schrieb:


> Man kann zwar dafür sorgen, dass Casuals den Content sehen, aber das Spiel funktioniert eben so: Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kommt weiter.


Blizzard hat kein Interesse an Spielern die den ganzen Tag vor dem Computer sitzen.



fortuneNext schrieb:


> Vielleicht merkt Blizzard jetzt endlich, dass sie was falsch machen.


Blizzard hat gemerkt was bisher falsch gemacht wurde. Allerdings anders als es dir recht ist. Über die Konsequenzen beschwerst du dich jetzt.



fortuneNext schrieb:


> aber trotzdem ists Scheisse, wenn Blizzard immer wieder die treuen Langzeitzocker verarscht


Nein, jeder zahlende Kunde ist gleichwertig und hat dieselben Rechte auf sein WoW-Erlebnis.



fortuneNext schrieb:


> WoW ist nur noch ein Kundenfangprodukt, kein Herz. Man brauch weder Skill noch sonst irgendwas, [...] Auf solche Leute ist blizzard nur noch aus, nichtmehr auf Leute, die was können.
> Und deshalb wechsle auch ich zu AoC. fortuneNext


WoW wird wie jedes MMORPG auf hohen Suchtfaktor optimiert.
Wer Skill hat und was kann hat keine Zeit für Computerspiele.
Der Rest schaut im Schnitt 4 Stunden Fernsehen am Tag oder ist treuer Langzeitzocker.
Tschüss!


----------



## Loktor (1. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Boah wie mich Leute wie du es bist ankotzen >.>
> 
> WEN INTERESSIERTS wie die in RL aussehen man? Ist doch sowas von scheiss egal - Sie können was ingame, haben Zeit dafür geopfert, und haben halt Spass dran viel Zeit vorm Computer zu verbringen, NA UND? Muss man immer nach etwas negativem suchen? Nur damit man sich überlegen fühlt? Ich würde eher sagen das da pure Neid aus dir spricht weil du selbst nie so weit kommst und nur einer der einfachen Casuals bist. (Nichts gegen Casuals - Ihr wisst was ich meine)


Spaß daran haben und zeit dafür opfern?! schön wärs, aber diese leute sehen nur noch ihre ingame-ziele und opfern tage und nächte dafür. zumindest kommt es für mich so rüber, auch wenn ich  niemanden aus dieser "elite" riege kenne. vllt sinds ja auch supergute kumpels, deren prioritäten ganz woanders liegen, aber bei mir kommt nur der realitätsverlust dieser leute rüber.


----------



## Sercani (1. April 2008)

Leute auch wenns nicht am 1.April geschrieben worden ist ..... Was kümmert euch das?
Der Spieler von Kungen ist auch ein Mensch und Menschen haben unterschiedliches Verlangen und Bedürfnisse.
Und es gibt , wie mein Vorgänger schon gesagt hat, viele andere Gilden die was drauf haben. (z.B.: DRUCKWELLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dwarf (1. April 2008)

und da zündet das wort "vorurteil" :-) @Loktor


----------



## StNikolauswagne (1. April 2008)

Also ich denke dass es auf jeden Fall ein April-Scherz ist, obwohl sie scheinbar wirklich sauer über bc sind: 1. Die Gilde existiert noch obwohl Kungen sie mit einem einfachen / Befehl hätte löschen können. 2: Die meisten bekannten Mitglieder haben die Gilde gewechselt, anstatt bei der noch halbwegs intakten Gilde zu bleiben. 3: Kungen hat aus nostalgiegründen sein altes T3 wieder angezogen was für Unzufriedenheit spricht.


----------



## divmaster (1. April 2008)

Wer ist den Nihilum? Wen interessierts?


----------



## Grimmrog (1. April 2008)

vielleicht ist auch alles inszeniert, ne gilde wechseln dafür, ist ja kein problem, ein paar alte meber bleiben, damit neimand dne namen entwendet, udn dann auhc wieder alle einladen können, die des Aprilscherzes wegen vorrübergehend gegangen sind.


----------



## Visi0n (1. April 2008)

sagen wir es mal so das spiel ist nicht mehr wirklich herausfordernd und die spieler gemeinschaft geht mit dem skill lvl runter ... kein klassenverständnis und und und 

flames willkommen aber es ist die wahrheit (=

es gibt halt immer negativen stimmen was auch gut ist .. aber es suckt halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (1. April 2008)

Dwarf schrieb:


> und da zündet das wort "vorurteil" :-) @Loktor


"zumindest kommt es für mich so rüber, auch wenn ich niemanden aus dieser "elite" riege kenne. vllt sinds ja auch supergute kumpels, deren prioritäten ganz woanders liegen, aber bei mir kommt nur der realitätsverlust dieser leute rüber."

extra noch dazugesetzt. ;-)
ich sagte nur, wie es bei mir ankommt. ich weiß es nich, vllt kann ja mal einer der einen dieser leute kennt, etwas dazu sagen. ich gebe auch zu mich mit diesem thema nich allzu ausführlich beschäftigt zu haben.


----------



## Ilunadin (1. April 2008)

Hmm ....also Kungens Aussage kann ich so GARNICHT zustimmen.Woher will man wissen wie man einen Boss legt ,bevor dieser überhaupt im "normalen" Spiel ist ,wenn man sich vorher nicht informiert etc? Desweiteren ist es mir eigentlich auch egal ob sich eien Gilde auflöst.Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel in dem man einfach nichts bedeutendes erreichen kann.Auch ein World-Firstkill mag ein tolles Gefühl sein ,aber errecihen tut man dadurch nichts.Auch was dieses ganze "bah jeder BOOOON kann jetzt ÄPIXXX haben und BT raiden und nihilum musste sich das voll erarbeiten!!!" Leute angeht ,stellen sich mir alle Nackenhaare auf.Denkt mal dran,dass es auch Leute gibt die noch jetzt grade ihren ersten Level 10 Charakter haben und sich freuen wie ein Kind.Der Lich-King steht vor der Tür das Equip ist bald sowieso nichtmehr sinnvoll und  vielleicht möchte Blizzard es davor auch anderen ermöglichen  den (mittlerweile sehr großen) Content zu erleben ,ohne  sich stundenlang vor den Rechner zu hocken und einen Boss zu  töten und das gleich ein paar mal(und was anderes ist es nicht,kann mir jemand erzählen was er will).Mich stört es nicht wer ,wie ,wo mit welchem Equip rumrennt solange ICH mit meinen Freunden(es zählen auch Gildenmitglieder denn selbst Online bilden sich Freundschaften) spaß daran habe und es nicht verkrampft sehe.

Naja was solls   zu Lich King sehen wir die Hälfte wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (1. April 2008)

1. vollkommen wayne was mit denen ist
2. wenn es stimmt das sie sich aufgelöst haben dann nur weil sie in sunwell keine 1st kills hatten bis jetz!!


----------



## Sasa_Unholy (1. April 2008)

wenn man sich  DAS
anssieht fällt unter den besten April Scherzen unter WoW was auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (1. April 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nein Leute. Leider kein April April.
> Nihilum haben tatsächlich aufgehört, die Ära ist vorbei. Sie haben das laut ihrer Aussage getan, um gegen Blizzard zu protestieren, weil sie den Sunwell eingeführt haben, "Sunnwell ruined everything" laut ihnen. Ist z.T. auch so. ala im Ernst, schön und gut dass Casuals sich jetzt für eine minimale Anzahl von extrem einfach zu bekommenen Heroicmarken BT Equip holen können, aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht.
> Man kann zwar dafür sorgen, dass Casuals den Content sehen, aber das Spiel funktioniert eben so: Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kommt weiter.
> Vielleicht merkt Blizzard jetzt endlich, dass sie was falsch machen. Denn auch Heuler mit Itemwipe haben ihre Berechtigung. Man kann natürlich sagen: "Freut euch lieber über neuen Content!". Aber mal im Ernst. man findet nur Argumente, die trösten, aber man findet nichts, was wirklich FÜR die Änderungen von Blizzard spricht. Casuals bekommen auch nicht mehr Content zu sehen, denn der Content rauscht einfach an ihnen vorbei, sie überspringen ihn. Überlegt mal, wieviel Content die 60er Raidinstanzen sind? Schickt die Casuals da wieder hin, da gibts auch Content - aber trotzdem würde das Equip nicht wipen! Es geht natürlich nicht nur um Equip, aber trotzdem ists Scheisse, wenn Blizzard immer wieder die treuen Langzeitzocker verarscht, wenn es ihnen nichtmla was fürs Spiel bringt.
> ...


/signed
Es is nunmal so!
jetz gibts schon hero marken für 5min Dayli Q >_<


----------



## Durlok (1. April 2008)

früher oder später wäre das e pasiert
nichts ist für die ewigkeit

die gründe sind nachvollziehbar aber blizz wirds wol kaum interessieren

das positieve :
die leute haben wieder was zum diskutieren und die nihilums können wiedermal was neues spielen


----------



## Chumpey (1. April 2008)

Ich hab jetzt schon von einigen in diesem Thread angenommen das sie der Meinung sind das Nihilum nichts besonderes ist und das es auch nicht toll ist mit T6 oder desgleichen rumzulaufen. Habe aus diesen Beiträgen ebenfalls entnommen das es niemanden interessieren würde und das es jeder könnte. An alle die Leute, ich erzähl euch mal was:
So erstens ist das vollkommener Schwachsinn das jeder einen Boss legen kann weil es irgendwo beschrieben wird wie das funktoniert. Ich mach mal paar Beispiele: 1. Du schaust dir im Internet an wie ein "Kickflip" beim sktaten funktoniert, oder wie Travis Pastrana einen Doppelten-Rückwärtssalto mit dem Motocross geschafft hat oder C.Ronaldo seine berühmte Flanke beschreibt. Aber kannst du dies dann auch in die Tat umsetzten? Klar wird jetzt kommen das es was anderes wäre und viel schwerer oder so etwas in der Art. Aber um Bosse in Instanzen oder PVP-Spieler zu legen erfordet das selbe Prinzip du kannst es nicht nur lesen, dazu gehört vieles mehr. Und was die Zeit angeht wo die Spieler für WoW investieren, das ist deren ihr Hobby. Was soll ich etwa zu einem sagen der in den Fußball Verein geht? Da geh ich auch nicht hin und sag:"Wenn ich meine Zeit so oft auf dem beschissenen Bolzplatz verbringen würde, würde ich das genau so gut können!" Klar unterscheiden viele Leute zwischen Reallife und gaming aber Hobby bleibt Hobby egal ob drausen oder vor dem PC.
Ich könnte hier jetzt wahrscheinlich noch 2 Seiten posten was dieses Thema betrifft aber denkt mal drüber nach.

Und an alle die immer noch verzweifelnd und voller hoffnungslosem Rat zu Hause sitzen und warten bis sie endlich wissen ob Nihilum aufgehört hat oder nicht. Es ist nur ein April Scherz.
1. Ist es schonmal komisch das diese Nachricht gerade ausgerechnet am 1.April erscheihnt.
2. Wer mal auf die Buffed Startseite geht und sich mal die "Die Besten April-April Scherze" anschaut findet dort auch "Nihilum hört auf"
und 3. Wie auch schon genannt die Gilde wo Kungen reingegangen ist hat nichtmal ein Oberhaupt und er hat da S3...

An die Leute die es nun immer noch nicht glauben, wartet die nächste Woche ab und alles ist beim alten.

Mfg Chumpey


----------



## CLOZEN (1. April 2008)

Ok. Nachdem heute der 1ste april ist, ist das alles bissle verwirrend.ich denke (hoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dass das nur ein scherz ist. 
1.: Erst kürzlich wurde ein pvp turnier angekündigt oder??
2.: Gerade jetzt aufzuhören mit sunwell etc??!!
3.: Rl!?? hatten sie davor nicht auch schon ein rl??^^ auch keine erklärung.
4.: Kungen spielt jetzt bei Agony???,siehe wowarmory.
5.: Wenn sie jetzt "Casuals" werden wollen warum bleiben sie nicht bei Nihilum??Vorallem Kungen??
6.:Warum bleibt die Gilde net bestehen??
Viele Fragen^^.
Ich weiß ihr denkt von mir jetzt ich bin ein Supernerd aber das ist eben, meine offene meinung.
flamt mich nicht als kiddie^^=) (auch wenn es so ist).


----------



## Thuzad (1. April 2008)

Mir ist es zwar scheißegal das sich Nihilum aufgelöst haben aber ich stimme ihnen 100%ig zu. Das Spiel ist einfach viel zu schlecht geworden seit jeder 0815 Spieler full epic rumläuft. Pre BC war noch ein spaßiges WoW, mit BC hat sich leider zuviel negatives eingeschlichen.


----------



## Raminator (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wollt ihr meine Meinung dazu hören?
> 
> Is mir scheißegal.


auch meine meinung.uuuuuuund ein aprilscherz...zwar sehr guten...verdammt guten.....


----------



## Firé_Loki (1. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist doch eig. egal ob die weiter machen oder nicht die werdne sowiso wiede rkommen wne wotlk rauskommt und auserdme blizzard kann doch nicht wow so amchen wie es dne anderen passt zwar ist es einfacher gear zu holn abe rnur pvp pve ist imemr noch scher was bringt es wen pre qs aller raid inis weg ist eine kara gilde ide bt dan aus fun geht pakt bt eh nicht nicht mal trash moobs wne sie kara nicht mal durch haben .... 


/close


----------



## Aplizzier (1. April 2008)

Tjoa ich meine wenn ich den ganzen tag wow zocken würde. fänd ich es auch doof. ist doch das selbe wie wenn man nen profi fußballer ist und jeder der nur son bisl spielen kann bekommmt auhc die chance bei nem profiverein mitzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär doch auch doof


----------



## Panasori (1. April 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> genau, wenn interessirt das ? Meine Gilde hat sich auch aufgelöst na und ?



wieso hat sich deine gilde aufgelöst? interessiert mich jetz schon =P


----------



## Vallond (1. April 2008)

Damit ist meine Gilde die neue Nr. 1. - Wartet's ab, Ihr werdet's sehen. :-P

Welche meine ist? Hehe, wenn's euch interessiert, dann recherchiert doch. :-p


----------



## Firé_Loki (1. April 2008)

bzw sry aber das ist ein spril scherz ... hier de rlink

da steht die besten spril scherze udn da smit nihilum ist da auch dabei mit 4 punkten http://www.buffed.de/news/4995/april-april...auf-einen-blick  alles also nur ein scherz 

ps: mal buffed durchsuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (1. April 2008)

Vallond schrieb:


> Damit ist meine Gilde die neue Nr. 1. - Wartet's ab, Ihr werdet's sehen. :-P
> 
> Welche meine ist? Hehe, wenn's euch interessiert, dann recherchiert doch. :-p





Auf Norgannon und die Gilde heißt Illuminatí? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crewer (1. April 2008)

Wen interesiert es ob die Gilde aufhört oder nicht...???
Das kann doch ganz egal sein....
Diese *TOP* gilde hat den anderen doch nur den spaß verdorben..
Wo findet ihr noch ne gilde die nur aus spaß raidet?? selten oder gar nicht mehr,,,,

Wenn sich jetzt alle PVE leute verpissen ist doch gut...mehr für PVP..
Und es ist doch egal ob man jetzt für pvp sein Epix bekommt oder nicht.

Was hat die ausrüstung zu sagen...Stehen dann bestimmt nur alle deppen vor if und lassen sich bewundern..

Die Ausrüstung hat nichts mit skill zu tun... Toll ich bin full epic(stimmt net) und kann net spielen...was bringts mir ....nichts!!!!

Und welcher normale mensch hat lust Monate lang Mob´s zu killen um gutes eqiup zu bekommen..

Wer Spaß am spiel hat wird bleiben-----alle anderen solen´s maul halten oder für immer wegbleiben...

MFG crewer


----------



## Schnapsleiche (1. April 2008)

This schrieb:


> ich dachte denen gehts um den raidspaß und nicht darum, dass auch leute gerne besseres equip haben möchten die nicht den ganzen tag die zeit zum raiden aufbringen können
> "wir sind was besseres! wir raiden und ackern uns ab! und die anderen haben das nicht verdient.. was die arbeiten und haben frau und kinder? EGAL! ICHCHICICICCICHI"!
> wer wegen so was eine Gilde auflöst ist dumm, mehr als dumm...schwachmaten....






fripon schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es die 1377771233123 anderen Hard Core Gilden?
> Wann hatte Nihillium das letzte mal nen Firstkill?
> Wie gesagt Nihillium ist schon längst oob die luft scheind dort wohl rauszusein wenn sie sich aufgelöst haben...
> Jedoch haben die Fußballer  10 Millionen Euro auf dem Konto.
> Ganz davon zu schweigen wieviel Weiber die haben können ;(



Dafür hat Nihilum 10 Milliarden Gold. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelthas (1. April 2008)

Hier meine Meinung.

Ich frage mich echt was ihr mit Nihilum habt , ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den "LOL , der is bt un hat kein RL" typen , aber trotzdem was ist dabei ein wenn mann bei Illidan den World Firstkill hat , was haben sie davon?
Sie haben in WoW sehr viel Zeit invistiert , und es ist ihr ding was sie mit ihrer zeit machen , jedoch hätte jede andere Gilde den World Firstkill schaffen können wenn sie genug Zeit invistiert hätten. Jedoch ist ihn denk ich der Kill ein bisschen zu Kopf gestiegen ; in ihren abschied las mann größtenteils nur : "Wäh,Wäh,Wäh , wir haben sooo viel zeit invistiert und jetzt kann jeder das was wir haben leichter kriegen als wir damals".
Nihilum sind Menschen und keine Stars , und WoW ist nur ein Spiel , und das ist denk ich mal den meisten nicht Klar


----------



## Schnapsleiche (1. April 2008)

April Scherz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lest doch nach auf Buffed....


----------



## Uaaargh (1. April 2008)

lasst die leute einfach machen...Crult hat da schon recht...es geht schließlich darum spaß an dem spiel zu haben...


----------



## Schurkissimo (1. April 2008)

Gibt es hier ECHT Leute, die glauben, dass sich Nihilium auflöst?
MEIN GOTT...


> da steht die besten spril scherze udn da smit nihilum ist da auch dabei mit 4 punkten http://www.buffed.de/news/4995/april-april...auf-einen-blick alles also nur ein scherz


----------



## fortuneNext (1. April 2008)

Und woher glaubt ihr das buffed.de das weiss? Die ham sich einfach nur nicht richtig informiert -_-  glaubt doch nich alles was auf buffed.de steht, sie ham sich schon aufgelöst denke ich.

wobei mir gerade einfällt... wenn kungen und so mimimin, warum gehn die dann in ne andere raidgilde xD


----------



## Dunkelwolf (1. April 2008)

naja, wir werden sehen, was passiert. ich denke, das beides möglich wäre, das sie sich wirklich aufgelöst haben und das das nur ein aprilscherz is.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was aber interessant ist, ist das so viele leute darauf eingehen.. das thema is erst heut aufgekommen und schon 11 seiten voll..


----------



## Damatar (1. April 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Aprilscherz hin oder her. Es war klar, dass Blizzard mit 2.4 die ganzen Elite-Gilden vor den Kopf stoßen wird. A.) hängen die Worldwide-First nun nur mehr vom Glück und nicht mehr vom Können ab, B.) läuft bald jeder Vollgimp mit BT ähnlichem Equip rum. Risen machte den Anfang, Nihilum folgte und weitere werden folgen..Blizzard versaut sich das Raiden selbst, so einfach ist es.
> 
> Und zu den ganzen Neidern:
> Wenn ihr nicht damit klarkommt, dass andere besser sind und mehr erreichen, selber schuld. Dieses minimi ich hab keine Zeit und will aber auch was erreichen - ist ein Armutszeugnis und sonst gar nichts. Gibt aber sicher immer noch so ein paar Traumtänzer die meinen, Zeit allein würde reichen, um auf Nihilum, Risen-Niveau zu spielen. Bin schon gespannt, wieviele dieser Typen demnächst mit dem schäbigen Heroicmarken-Gear rumlaufen...


 schau ein entweder nen kidi das schulle absitzt und dan den ganzen tag zocken kann Oder langzeitarbeitslosser, die die sich aufregen weil alles leichter wird und für Normalösterbliche zugänglich hemacht wird sei gesagt WACHT MA AUF IHR PANSEN das nen fucking Game und net das leben also scheisst euch net ein weil ihr mall imba ward in nem GAME und das nimmer seit weils jeder sein kann mit nicht viel arbeit.


----------



## Seryma (1. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (1. April 2008)

Vllt haben sie auch bloß kein bock mehr auf diese Community welche so viele von ihnen erwartet "ohhhh sie werden Sonnenbrunnenplateau zuerst clear haben" "ahhhhh es ist die Gilde überhaupt" vllt haben sie sich deshalb ne neue Gilde aufgemacht mit neuen Namen und raiden gemütlich "Iquoknito" (wie wird das geschrieben?) weiter!


----------



## Snowman1988 (1. April 2008)

ähm......wayne? waren doch alle nur opfer!!!!!!!!!!!^^ ENTE GUT ALLES GUT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthnut (1. April 2008)

Natürlich kein April Scherz.Es wird natürlich auch den Barden mit ner dicken Gitarre zu wotlk geben.Ausserdem bekommt jeder Spieler heute noch 10000g von Blizzard geschenkt.Dazu gibts dann auch full t6 sowie 3 Jahre kostenlose Spielzeit.


----------



## Eddishar (1. April 2008)

Visi0n schrieb:


> finde ich ganz gut da blizzard so mal merkt das sie das spiel langsam aber sicher kaputt machen :> .. man kann es eben nicht jedem recht machen ...
> 
> auf unser eins wird ja nicht gehört aber wenn so topgilden wie nihilum etc. .. langsam boykotieren merken sie vielleicht mal was (=
> 
> ...



*gähn* Blizz macht Wow kaputt? Das ist zum Glück nur eine der möglichen Meinungen. Und Du sagst genau das Richtige: "man kann es eben nicht jedem recht machen" ... auch den "Elite"-Gilden nicht ... und auch denen nicht, die sich dafür halten.

Ihr heult, weil die Casuals auch Equip auf BT-Niveau bekommen? Tja, dann geht es euch wohl nicht um den Content, sondern um eure Item-Geilheit ... und DAS ist genau das, was das Thema so uninteressant macht. Nihilum soll gehen meinetwegen ... die sind auch nur Menschen wie andere ... und auf die würde ich nicht mehr "hören", als auf jeden Casual ... im Gegenteil, die Casuals bringen zwar weniger Werbung aber mehr Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschüss Nihilum! *april april*


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

Kinders....

lest doch mal die april scherz news durch...

dort wurde das ganze als sherz enlarvt..

Gott sei dank !

pls /close !

MFG !


----------



## TvP1981 (1. April 2008)

Aber nen gelungener Aprilscherz


----------



## EnemyOfGod (1. April 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> muss man die kennen  ?


JA!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. April 2008)

Dumm nur das Nihlium die News am am 31. gepostet haben und nicht am 1. :>


----------



## Vérwanord (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Normal? http://images.fragbite.com/img.archives/es...eswc6%20016.jpg
> 
> Ziemlich verschreckte Bande, man achte auf Gesicht und Körperhaltung
> 
> Ich meine ja nicht vom Aussehen an sich, eher Mimik und wie gesagt Körperhaltung, sieht für mich leicht weltfremd aus.


Wooooah made my daaay! Wie geil sehen die denn aus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic: Hatte mit Nihilum nicht soviel zu tun, obwohl es schon komisch ist zu wissen, dass dieser Name nun nichtmehr auftauchen wird...


----------



## Assul (1. April 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> lest doch mal die april scherz news durch...
> 
> dort wurde das ganze als sherz enlarvt..



war trotzdem lustig darüber zu diskutieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2008)

Ich sag nur: April, April !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

Humpelpumpel16 schrieb:


> Dumm nur das Nihlium die News am am 31. gepostet haben und nicht am 1. :>




nur dumm das man die englishen comments dazu lesen sollte dan wüsste man sogar das die es gecheckt haben das es ein april scherz war...


und meingott 30minuten vor mitternacht...

WoW.....

^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (1. April 2008)

warum sollten die um die zeit vom 1. april aufhören?

wenn sies ernst meinen hätten sie das doch wann anders getan.


----------



## m@gG0t (1. April 2008)

in england geht die uhr 1std zurück ;D


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> in england geht die uhr 1std zurück ;D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So beweiß bei Nihilium war es schon Halb eins am 1 April !


PPP


@all owned xD


also april scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nihilum lebt...*sing*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (1. April 2008)

Endlich hats mal jemand bemerkt^^
Mein Aufklärender Post wurde ja Ignoriert


----------



## Michi- (1. April 2008)

> Genauso wie alle rumheulen das man PVPZeug in den Ar**** gesteckt bekommt... Was bekommt man denn? S1 für Ehre + die restlichen Ehreitems. Das allein dauert schonmal je nach Fraktion und Realmpool mehrere Monate.




lol hab mir auch s1+ die restlichen ehreitems für arena geholt und dafür brauchte ich grade mal ne woche obwohl ich bis 19:00 arbeite.


----------



## Chumpey (1. April 2008)

Ja Nihilum lebt auch, und wird auch weiter leben. Und die lassen sich von eifersüchtigen WoW Spieler wie ich hier schon manche erlebt habe auch nicht beeinflussen. Die ziehen ihr Ding durch egal wer was sagt. Und das ist gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarcz (1. April 2008)

haben die Überhaupt die Engliche Zeit? soweit ich weiss kommen fast alle aus der MEZ.

es ist ein aprilscherz

und btw
ich muss sagen das ganze Zeug zeigt doch nur eins: die meisten sind zu konservativ ein PC Spiel als VOLLWERTIGES Hobby anzukennen. 
Denn wie da manche anderen das Leben vorschreiben macht mich einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Schurkissimo (1. April 2008)

Kann hier  bitte mal ein Mod closen?
Hier werden nur Posts gefarmt!!! *pfeiff*


----------



## Mikaster (1. April 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> lol hab mir auch s1+ die restlichen ehreitems für arena geholt und dafür brauchte ich grade mal ne woche obwohl ich bis 19:00 arbeite.



du depp -.- er hat geschrieben das es je nach realm, realmpool und fraktion unterschiede von tag und nacht gibt


----------



## Bumbumlee (1. April 2008)

jetzt mal ehrlich, BIG WAYNE. Wen interessiert das bitte ob sich die erfolgreichen leute der gilde nihilium auflösen oder nicht ? ist doch das selbe wie bei cs oder sonst wo wenn jmd leavt . jeder in der szene weiss es, aber der "wirklichen" welt wirds wohl kaum stören. 
die Wow zeit is eh teuer genug, von daher sollte jeder seine zeit für nützliches opfern was wow betrifft ^^


----------



## Isegrim (1. April 2008)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> in england geht die uhr 1std zurück ;D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutsche Uhrzeit bzw. generell GMT+1 interessiert die Zeitzone des CMS, das auf der Nihilum-Seite läuft, einen feuchten Kehricht.
Sollte es dennoch stimmen, hat sich Nihilum einen denkbar ungünstigen Zeitpunkt zum Verkünden ausgesucht und sie brauchen sich nicht zu wundern, daß viele diese Mitteilung nicht ernst nehmen.

Klarer Aprilscherz m.M.n. Morgen oder irgendwann diese Woche kommt das Dementi. 


Wer hier mit den typischen Wayne- oder Reissack-Beiträgen mitteilen möchte, daß ihn die ganze Geschichte nicht interessiert, erzählt das bitte seiner Hand, aber nicht uns. Danke.


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

nya aber es ist trozdem ein Aprilscherz...

das kann man sich zusammenreimen an zwei fingern und das wissen die da bei den comments auch...

nya unter uns so dolle is des aber net wenn man hunderte user so schokiert und das um so ne doofe uhrzeit verkündet....

dafür gibts keinen Keks Nihilium...

be careful !

mfg


----------



## theriggiboy (1. April 2008)

wieso sollen die anderen 12,90euro im monat zahler ned auch aweng schönes equip haben^^
etz kommen die sich verarscht vor weil die anderen etz ähnliches equip bekommen 
aber das is doch nur wegen wotlk 
wenn das kommt hat wieder die topgilde t8, ka und die anderen kämpfen noch um 80 zu werden 
und dann kurz vor der nächsten erweiterung gehts wieder so los usw usw...


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

ja sie waren sicher gut ^^
ABER es sind nur ein paar menschen die genug zeit hatten und hal ein tolles team waren .. die haben kein bock auf casuals ok .. ihr problem

ich hatte nie in vorbild da diese meiner meinung nach immer schlecht sind .. du sollst etwas mit deinem leen machen .. nicht ein anderer


----------



## Xozor (1. April 2008)

finde das gut was Nihilum da macht Blizz baut doch in der letzten zeit eh nur mist man bekommt doch "Top Equipe" für lau s1 jetzt kommt s2 was will man noch mehr BT ohne prie queste die Bosse genervt wo bitte bleib das der reiz am Spiel für alle die vor BC gespielt haben kenne doch noch das gefühl wie stolz man war mit t3 rum zu laufen und heute läuft jeder noob mit epics rum und post dick rum wie toll er ist also vor BC hat das Spiel mehr spaß gemacht ok BC ist schon nicht schlecht keine frage aber es wird zu einfach die hätten die Ränge im PvP lassen sollen das nur die Leute die guten epics bekommen die es sich schwer erarbeitet haben 30000 ehre sind schnell zusammen wenn man was drauf hat und ehrgeiz zeigt aber genug des rum geheul ist mir auch scheiß egal geworden was blizz macht


----------



## Neotrion (1. April 2008)

Wir haben immer noch mich der spielt xD


----------



## Struppistrap (1. April 2008)

unglaublich wie viel aufriss man um eine Gilde machen kann.....

Andererseits gebe ich ihnen recht, respektiere sie als Menschen, die etwas erreicht haben, das im normalen leben eigentlich kaum Wert hat und denke, sie werden irgendwo wiederkommen.

Allerdings bezweifle ich irgendwie, dass dieses Thema wirklich wichtig ist und denke mal, man wird wieder mal was von ihnen hören. Einfach aufhören werden sie ja nicht mit dem Spielen, höchstens mit WoW.


----------



## Tja (1. April 2008)

Xozor schrieb:


> finde das gut was Nihilum da macht Blizz baut doch in der letzten zeit eh nur mist man bekommt doch "Top Equipe" für lau s1 jetzt kommt s2 was will man noch mehr BT ohne prie queste die Bosse genervt wo bitte bleib das der reiz am Spiel für alle die vor BC gespielt haben kenne doch noch das gefühl wie stolz man war mit t3 rum zu laufen und heute läuft jeder noob mit epics rum und post dick rum wie toll er ist also vor BC hat das Spiel mehr spaß gemacht ok BC ist schon nicht schlecht keine frage aber es wird zu einfach die hätten die Ränge im PvP lassen sollen das nur die Leute die guten epics bekommen die es sich schwer erarbeitet haben 30000 ehre sind schnell zusammen wenn man was drauf hat und ehrgeiz zeigt aber genug des rum geheul ist mir auch scheiß egal geworden was blizz macht



Aber sowas von /unterschreib!

Jedoch sollte man auch hier zwischen Casuals und Lasuals (Faulen-Neidern!) unterscheiden. Ich kenne genug Leute, welche nicht die Zeit haben, aber Gilden wie Nihilum etc. ihren Erfolg gönnen können und auch selbst trotz der geringen Zeit etwas erreichen. Die Lasuals (laute, doofe und penetrante Sorte) hingegen, heulen so lange rum, bis auch sie alles nachgeworfen bekommen und versuchen sich dann auch noch mit so lächerlichen Argumenten wie Spaß zu rechtfertigen. 

Wie paradox das Ganze ist, zeigen doch die Aussagen "ich spiele aus Spaß, aber ich will auch besseres Equip, ich habe keine Zeit und überhaupt alles mimimi" - auf solche Leute kann das MMORPG Genre wirklich verzichten. Hoffe die verziehen sich alle so schnell wieder, wie sie kamen. 

Zu Everquest 1, Ultima Online Zeiten wären solche Leute auf der /ignore Liste gelandet und hätten freiwillig das Spiel verlassen.

Ich hoffe, die Macher von EVE entwickeln demnächst ein PvE MMORPG, damit man endlich Ruhe vor den ganzen Kindern und Lasuals hat.


----------



## Laxera (1. April 2008)

Corusz schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen bei WAR-Release wirds bei WoW ganzschön leer ... schade drum




naja dem kann ich so nicht zu stimmen (ich gehe jetzt mal von mir aus) denn ich kenne das Warhammer szenario nicht, aber wenn ich mir die bisherigen bilder/berichte über das game so ansehe dann wird das sehr pvp lastig (ich meine das ziel bei dem game scheint PVP zu sein), dann mag ich was ich bisher vom szenario gehört habe nicht (geht sicher nicht nur mir so, denn das ganze hat keinen charme für mich) und dann fehlt es an athmosphäre (mag wow da lieber, und es geht sicher anderen genau so, ich meine für LOTR hat man ja auch schon gemeint das es bei WOW leer wird und was passierte? wow ist immer noch führend auf dem mark und LOTR eine - zugegeben schöne - kleine nische neben dem Primus WOW) - das selbe lässt sich zu conan sagen (sorry das einzige MMO was mir immo gefällt ist WOW weil: es ne gute storry hat - vor allem für leute die WC1-3 gespielt haben, weil die atmosphäre stimmt, grafikstil (dachte befor ich anfing das er nicht so gut sei, aber ehrlich ich mag ihn und sehne mich oft wenn ich anderes zocke danach), dann gute balance (nicht überall aber das ist auch kaum drin) und einen generell hohen spass faktor....


naja zu nihilum: ES IS A SCHAND DAS SO A GILDEN AUSANANDA GEHT, vor allem die begründung....hahnebüchener unsinn, nur weil sie für kurze zeit mit casuals gleich gezogen währen (was auch net ganz stimmt, sicher gibt es bald für marken sachen auf T6 niveau, aber wer hat schon so viele sich eine ganze ausrüstung so zu kaufen? - also ich net obwohl ich jetzt seit 3 monaten kara raide und erst 25 marken ausgegeben habe), die hätten die casuals (ich zähle mich da nicht dazu, auch wenn ich noch nicht endgame bin, was aber zum teil am server liegt, bzw. an meiner zeit, da ich in ca. 11 wochen abschluss schreibe) sicher bald wieder abgehängt und sich in der 25er austoben können!!! 

Fazit: jedem das seine und mir den rest ^^ (ne im ernst, deren schuld wenn sie den fun verpassen wollen)

mfg LAX


----------



## Thoryia (1. April 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Bild ist einfach zu herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an alle Fanbois hier: DAS war ein Aprilscherz ihr Gimps. Ihr könnt ab morgen eure Superstars wieder feiern.


----------



## Cithian (1. April 2008)

Gilden kommen und gehn . mein gott die welt geht net unter, wenn sie meinen das es aufgrund von 2.4 wert wahr dies zu tun sollen sie es tun. blizz wirds nicht interessieren und meiner meinung auch zurecht. denn selbst wenn casuals überall rein könnten tun sie es denn auch? sammeln sie marken ohne ende für die items? meiner meinung total überzogen der hick hack mancher die angst haben den pose platz der hauptstadt zu verlieren. fakt is ja das so genannte casuals eh kaum zeit fürs spiel haben eben weil sie gelegenheits spieler sind und nach 2.4 mag tür und tor offen stehn aber kommt mit diesem auch aufeinmal ein zeithaben buff? eben kommt er nicht , und selbst wenns Klaus & Klaus versuchen mit ihrem gerade kara fertigem raid erfolgreich ssc, fds oder gar bt ect zu joinen werden sie merken wie weit das denn so klappen tut und wenn se dann irgentwann ma soweit sind ist wotlk draußen und es interessiert eh keine sau mehr


----------



## Soramac (1. April 2008)

Ich weiß recht nicht, was Ihr alle immer von Nihilum erwartet. Meine Güde, einer muss doch mal in den Instanzen den Firstkill machen, aber wieso sollte Nihilum dann für immer die beste PvE Gilde sein und alles löst sich mal auf.. aber wenn man dauernt so weiter macht wie die Leute und nur für Firstkills in WoW ist hängste dann bald da wie Jesus am Karfreitag.. deswegen ist mir sowas völlig egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raagush (1. April 2008)

Selbst wenn das kein Aprilscherz ist ist Nihilum nicht die erste Großße reißer gilde die sich auflöst.
Is das selbe wie damals Orkisch Empire z.B..
Und von FtH hört man auch keine Taktik aufstellungen mehr.
Blizz juckt das eigentlich nicht obwohl das schade ist.( Btw diese wayne blabla und mir doch egal blabla, ohne die Taktiken die diese Gilden mal aufgestellt haben, würdet ihr garnichts raiden, da sich sämtliche raidleiter nach diesen richten.)
Wie gesagt is schade das blizz sich das nich zu herzen nimmt denn die raids sind nich wirklich noch raids eher zerg tank und spank.


----------



## rizzoras (1. April 2008)

Wie arm kann man bitte sein? Es ist NUR ein verdammtes Spiel, wie kann man sich über so etwas bitte so sehr aufregen, wenns einen keinen Spaß mehr macht, hört man halt auf. Was is da bitte schlimm dran. Und wenn WoW das Leben ist, hat man in meinen Augen eh schon verloren und man sollte sich ein neues Leben kaufen. Aber wie ich hier sehe, nehmen das viele ein bisschen zu ernst. 

Meine Message an euch: Geht raus, es gibt noch andere schöne Dinge draußen, vor der Tür


----------



## Cithian (1. April 2008)

Raagush schrieb:


> ( Btw diese wayne blabla und mir doch egal blabla, ohne die Taktiken die diese Gilden mal aufgestellt haben, würdet ihr garnichts raiden, da sich sämtliche raidleiter nach diesen richten.)



da muss man fast mitleid haben mit manchen raidleitern die solche gilden erst brauchen damit sie allen es vorkauen und dann sagen wie sie es zu tun haben. Raidguides schön und gut, nur geben sie dir auch nicht mehr als tipps die du ohne sie zu kennen auch nach ein paar trys nennen könntest. weiß ja net wie dein raidleiter das macht aber ich kann behaupten das wir uns zwar gerne was anschaun aber es letztendlich nach unserer meinung machen und dabei raid für raid sehn in wie weit unsere taktik klappt. ich halte nix von vorgegeben klassen, skills ect aber gut muss jeder für sich selber endscheiden aber zu sagen das ohne solche gilden manche garnet raiden würden trifft wohl eher auf nur die zu die wie kühe alles wiederkauen. mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (1. April 2008)

Crult schrieb:


> Nihilum war ne gute Gilde, mein Gott was is denn dabei, es geht nicht darum hier der tollste zu sein, sondern Spass am Spiel zu haben.
> Also lasst die Jungs doch ruhig ihr Ding machen.



Jop und es gehtr um den spass und das haben die jungs von nihilium vergessen. oO Nur wegen den Epix die andere jetzt schneller bekommen? oO Dennen geht es darum die besten zu sein!


----------



## ReWahn (1. April 2008)

theriggiboy schrieb:


> wieso sollen die anderen 12,90euro im monat zahler ned auch aweng schönes equip haben^^
> etz kommen die sich verarscht vor weil die anderen etz ähnliches equip bekommen
> aber das is doch nur wegen wotlk
> wenn das kommt hat wieder die topgilde t8, ka und die anderen kämpfen noch um 80 zu werden
> und dann kurz vor der nächsten erweiterung gehts wieder so los usw usw...



du kaufst dir mit deinen 12.90 im Monat nicht einen Top-Char mit fettem equip, ich glaube, das glauben manche... viele scheinen zu vergessen, dass sie sich nur ihren platz in der spielwelt kaufen, und dass es an ihnen liegt, etwas daraus zu machen. leider gibt es von dieser sorte mittlerweile so viele, dass es blizz egal ist, was mit den alten hasen passiert, die das spiel so mochten, wie es pre bc war; für blizz zählt nur noch die anzahl zahlender kunden. und weil die leute, die rumweinen, man möge ihnen armen menschen ohne zeit doch bitte auch 1mb4 3piXX geben, mehr sind, geht blizz verstärkt auf sie ein. eine traurige tendenz, die jedoch zunehmen wird, je mehr wow zum mainstream wird. und gerade weil es für wow keinen ernst zu nehmenden konkurrenten gibt kann blizz tun und lassen was immer die geldgier erfordert. so wird wow irgendwann keinen raum mehr für hardcoregamer bieten, es wird vollkommen zum casualspiel werden...



Tja schrieb:


> Aber sowas von /unterschreib!
> 
> Jedoch sollte man auch hier zwischen Casuals und Lasuals (Faulen-Neidern!) unterscheiden. Ich kenne genug Leute, welche nicht die Zeit haben, aber Gilden wie Nihilum etc. ihren Erfolg gönnen können und auch selbst trotz der geringen Zeit etwas erreichen. Die Lasuals (laute, doofe und penetrante Sorte) hingegen, heulen so lange rum, bis auch sie alles nachgeworfen bekommen und versuchen sich dann auch noch mit so lächerlichen Argumenten wie Spaß zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> ...



/sign

es kostet 100 mal mehr zeit, sich ein pvp set zusammenzufarmen, als entsprechendes pve equip zu bekommen. im pve muss man eben nur fähig sein, sich mit anderen spielern zusammenzutun und als gruppe zu funktionieren, während man im pvp für dauersterben kaum ein ehredefizit zu beklagen hat. die heromarkenitems auf bt niveau wären auch nicht so schlimm, wenn man nicht in kara (und jetzt sogar auch bei maggi und gruul oder?) die marken tonnenweise bekommen würde. die casuals nämlich die ihre marken in hero instanzen verdienen (die doch mmn etwas anspruchsvoller als karazhan sind) haben sich mmn auch ihr bt niveau item verdient. diejenigen aber, die die marken in kara leechen, und damit allein durch kara runs im monat auf über 100 marken kommen, und denen das immer noch nicht reicht, die sind es,  die in meinen augen das spiel langsam zerstören...


----------



## Tomtar (1. April 2008)

mich persönlich regt diese egoistsche einstellung dieser gilde auf! was in diesen theard von dennen auch dirn stand ist dass jetzt alle bt gehn können, BOOHOOOOO!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tolll ich kann jetzt tb und mach es nein den wir müsssen uns auch erst das equip dafür besogern und die heulen rum das sie ne pre q machen mussten und wir nicht! alle gilden dir raiden machen doch den 25 content das heist gruul -> (nicht immer ) magi-> ssc-> tk the eye -> und dann erst cot(hdz)3 un tb! ich hab in letzer zeit niemanden auf unserem realm , auser denn großen gilde die schon in dem conten raid da hin hüpfen sehn ! also Nihilum FU und ich bin entäuscht!


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (1. April 2008)

aprilscherz und close


----------



## Tomtek (1. April 2008)

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt sehr schade..
Hoffe es is ein Aprilscherz!

Vote 4 Aprilscherz!!


----------



## BenBella (1. April 2008)

Gottseidank ist die Weg...die gingen mir mit ihren arroganten Gequatsche eh gehörig auf den Sack und vorallem dieser Awake.Ohne die ist WOW wesentlich besser dran....die paar Firstkills?Na und...wenn sie es nicht getan hätten wärs jemand anders gewesen und nur weil jemand mehr Zeit als andere zur verfügung hatt als andere wird gleich rumgeheult wenn man die Arbeitsamen Menschen mit Familie auch eine Chance gibt mal einigermaßen gutes Equip zu bekommen lös ich meine Gilde auf.
Allein schon diese Verlogenheit das man protestiert....am Arsch....Wenn ich Protest machen will hör ich ganz auf und wechsel nicht in ne andere Gilde.

Mal n Auszug aus nem Interview mit Awake


> typische Raidzeiten bei uns sind Mittwoch,Donnerstag,Freitag und Sonntag 18 Uhr bis Mitternacht.Wenn wir an Firstkils arbeiten verbringen wir natürlich viel mehr Zeit mit spielen



Junge such dir ne Freundin und ein Job und deine verkackten Gildenkollegen auch.Das ist ein gottverdammtes Spiel und ihr bringt uns nicht den Weltfrieden wenn ihr den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitz und Pixelmonster zum erstenmal tötet.
Steh ich etwas hier und heul rum weil ich mir grad S1 zusammengefarmt hab und jeder kann sich das in ein paar Wochen billig kaufen?Sei's drum...wird halt S2 ins Auge gefasst oder S4 oder was besseres...irgendwas gibts immer was die meisten andere nicht haben an zielen mangelt es in WOW wirklich nicht.


----------



## Flipsy (1. April 2008)

BenBella schrieb:


> Gottseidank ist die Weg...die gingen mir mit ihren arroganten Gequatsche eh gehörig auf den Sack und vorallem dieser Awake.Ohne die ist WOW wesentlich besser dran....die paar Firstkills?Na und...wenn sie es nicht getan hätten wärs jemand anders gewesen und nur weil jemand mehr Zeit als andere zur verfügung hatt als andere wird gleich rumgeheult wenn man die Arbeitsamen Menschen mit Familie auch eine Chance gibt mal einigermaßen gutes Equip zu bekommen lös ich meine Gilde auf.
> Allein schon diese Verlogenheit das man protestiert....am Arsch....Wenn ich Protest machen will hör ich ganz auf und wechsel nicht in ne andere Gilde.
> 
> Mal n Auszug aus nem Interview mit Awake
> ...



Ich denke mal du bis der jenige der 24std davor sitzt bei soviel müll wie hier drin steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenBella (1. April 2008)

Denk ich net da die einzigsten Inis die ich bisher gesehen hab Todesmine,Verließ und ulduman waren.....Ich hab ne freundin und n Job von daher hab ich was besseres zu tun.

Ich denk mal eher du bist der Oberprogame weil dich so angepisst fühlst...na hab ich dich ertappt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (1. April 2008)

@fortuneNext

Yupp, ALLE SAu guten Leute die ich kenne, trauern der 60er Zeit eh hinterher, ich auch. Es war und wird immer die Beste Zeit bleiben. Ich meine, jetzt rennt jeder Gimp der mit Keyboard rummtunned mit s3(Also t6 bzw früher tier3) equip herum, hallo!? Ich sehe soviele Chars mit 1,3k Rate und 4/5(o.ä) S3 Items, was soll das? Arena ist ja eine schöne Sache, aber JEDES ITEM sollte AB 1850 Pkt erst kaufbar sein.
Der Noob sagt sich: Gihihih ich spiele jede Woche auf 1,3k Pkt 5on5 10 Spiele und krieg 300 Pkt, gnihihih nach paar Wochen hab ich dann erstmal mein Helm der so imba aussieht wie Tier6 gihihi...

Anderseits: Wenn man ab 1850 Pkt erst Arenaequip geben würde, würden 85% der Spieler aufhören-> mimimi ich werd ueberall nurnoch gebasht mimimi<-

Früher war PvP UND PvE geil, jetzt kommt man bei beidem 1.st nichtmehr mit und 2. machts kein Spass mehr. Das Spiel besteht nurnoch aus: Dailys, Ruf farmen und Gold machen. Ob man nun PvE iwas macht oder PvP is vollkommen laxxs...

miss BWL/MC/NAXX und mein geliebtes Tier2/3 Equip und imba Thunderfury ...(das hatte wenigstens nicht jeder, jetzt rennt doch jeder 5. schurke mit legendary warcleve crap rumm..n1 blizz, haben die kinder zuviel mimimi gemacht weil tf echt hart war zu besorgen? darum direkter drop? .. pff*seufz*)


----------



## Dryadris (1. April 2008)

Ich kann das rumgeheule bald nicht mehr hören. Tut mir leid nur weil jemand in einem aus Bits und Bytes basierendem Spiel was geleistet hat, ist er noch lange kein besserer Mensch. Erreicht lieber mal was im RL und dann reden wir mal weiter.

Wenn euch die ach so dummen Durchschnittspieler so auf den Keks gehen nur weil sie vielleicht jetzt die Chance erhalten nach einem Monat farmen (sofern sie eine Gruppe finden die nicht von oben herab auf das Equip schauen) sich ein verdammtes aus Pixel bestehendes Item leisten können, dann wäre doch das beste, Blizzard erstellt nur für solche Möchtegernelite-Spieler einen eigenen Realm. Am besten noch mit der Voraussetzung mindestens komplett T5 zu sein, damit auch ja keine Möglichkeit besteht, ausversehen auf den Realm zu gelangen.

Dort sind sie dann unter sich und können sich mit Gleichgesinnten Dauerzockern um die Plätze kloppen und sich toll und wichtig vorkommen. Problem ist dann allerdings nur, es gibt dann niemand mehr auf den sie herabschauen können. Niemand mehr über den sie lachen können, weil er nicht das perfekte Equip hat weil er vielleicht durch seine Familie oder seinen Job ausgelastet ist und ihm deswegen einfach die Zeit fehlt. Aber vielleicht spielt er ja auch nur aus Spaß an der Freude und siehts nicht als Lebensinhalt an. 

Und wenn diese Spieler meinen jetzt protestieren zu müssen, nur weil sie Angst haben nicht mehr Leute von oben herab behandeln zu können oder weil sie Angst haben jemand könnte ihnen einen fiktiven, für das Weltgeschehen vollkommen unwichtigen Platz wegnehmen, der sollte ernsthaft einen Besuch bei einem Therapeuten in Erwägung ziehen. WOW ist ein Spiel aber das scheinen hier wohl viel zu viele mittlerweile vergessen zu haben.


----------



## Morcan (1. April 2008)

BenBella schrieb:


> Mal n Auszug aus nem Interview mit Awake
> Junge such dir ne Freundin und ein Job und deine verkackten Gildenkollegen auch.Das ist ein gottverdammtes Spiel und ihr bringt uns nicht den Weltfrieden wenn ihr den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitz und Pixelmonster zum erstenmal tötet.
> Steh ich etwas hier und heul rum weil ich mir grad S1 zusammengefarmt hab und jeder kann sich das in ein paar Wochen billig kaufen?Sei's drum...wird halt S2 ins Auge gefasst oder S4 oder was besseres...irgendwas gibts immer was die meisten andere nicht haben an zielen mangelt es in WOW wirklich nicht.


Du solltest dich besser informieren, als Beispiel mal Awake: http://www.linkedin.com/in/jmilburn


----------



## PallyPower01337 (1. April 2008)

LEUTE BERUHIGT EUCH! SCHONMAL AUFS DATUM GESEHEN??? JA RICHTIG 1.APRIL - NUR EIN APRILSCHERZ HAT MIR LANDOLPH (NIHILUM MEMBER IM TS ERZÄHLT) 

ES WAR NE VERARSCHE AN DIE KIDDYS, KUNGEN HAT ABSICHTLICH DIE GILDE GELEAVT; AB MORGEN WIRD ABER WIEDER ZUSAMMEN GERAIDET....


----------



## ExoHunter (1. April 2008)

Auch wenn man sich jetzt noch nicht sicher ist, ob das, was Nihilum hier von sich gibt, der Wahrheit entspricht, möchte ich meine Meinung kundtun.

Erstens glaube ich nicht, dass Nihilum so mir nichts, dir nichts, aus der WoW-Szene verschwindet, und erachte das ganze als Aprilscherz, nebenbei gesagt wäre das ein verdammt komischer Zufall, am 1. April von der Bildfläche zu verschwinden.

Zweitens gebe ich Nihilum in dem Text, ob das ganze nun der Wahrheit entspricht, oder nicht, vollkommen Recht. Es ist definitiv für alle Leute, die in WoW sehr aktiv sind, ein Schlag in die Magengegend, wenn man sieht, zu was sich WoW entwickelt hat.

Fast jeder Otto-Normal-Spieler rennt mittlerweile mit epischen Ausrüstungsgegenständen herum, meistens halt *leider* nur mit dem Gladiatoren-Equip (Worauf man sich garnichts einzubilden braucht, denn für das Equip muss man lediglich seine Zeit in BGs rumbringen). Durch das System der *Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit* wird es Casuals nochmals einfacher gemacht, auch in höhere Instanzen zu gelangen. Und die T-Sets sind ab Karazhan sowas von einfach zu holen wie noch nie. Und das ist einfach schade.

Es mag einige nerven, aber ich denke oft an die Zeit vor BurningCrusade. Viele haben das hier auch schon im Thread erwähnt, trotzdem will ich das nochmal an allen vorbeiführen. Bevor BurningCrusade rauskam, war das Leveln (zumindest in frühen Patches) noch eine Herausforderung. Nicht jeder war 60, viele verloren auf dem Weg dahin die Motivation, waren genervt oder einfach überfordert. Zu dieser Zeit hatten *Epische Ausrüstungsgegenstände* noch einen *Wert*. Die meisten liefen mit grünem, manche auch mit blauem Equip herum. Aber episch? Das war etwas ganz besonderes.

Ist das heute noch so? Nein. Epische Ausrüstungsgegenstände sind viel zu leicht zu bekommen, wobei hingegen die beiden legendären Klingen von Illidan zu schwer zu bekommen sind. Hier stimmen einfach die Proportionen nicht mehr! Wer früher episches Equip getragen hat, hatte auch noch das Zeug dazu, sich die legendäre Waffen *herzustellen*!

Instanzen wie MoltenCore und BWL vermisst jeder alteingesessene Spieler, das waren noch richtige, fordernde Instanzen, in die einfach nicht jeder reinkonnte, selbst bis zu Patch 1.12 nicht! Damals hatte das Wort *Schlachtzug* noch eine Bedeutung, denn mittels eines Schlachtzuges, sollte man ja einzigartige epische Herausforderungen bewältigen, und ganz ehrlich Leute.

Die BC-Instanzen sind nicht epischen Ausmasses. Die BC-Instanzen sind im Gegensatz zu den Instanzen von Azeroth der Dreck unter dem Fingernagel. Heute freut sich niemand mehr richtig über Epics. Das einzige, worüber man sich freut, ist die Tatsache, dass man wieder besseres Equip als der Spieler und der Spieler hat. Oder dass man einfach von 5 Leuten in einer Gruppe bei einer Dropchance von 10% das richtige Item kriegt. 

Und warum? Weil das Zeug JEDER haben kann, es geht nur noch um Attribute und stupides Gefarme von irgendwelchen Gegenständen. Spieler, die in den HighEnd-Instanzen (nein, kein SSC und TK), wie Hyjal oder BT aktiv sind, sollten einfach viel besser belohnt werden, und der Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte sowas von immens angezogen werden, dass selbst die besten Gilden heulend zu Mama laufen. Und wenn DANN einer diese Instanzen schafft, dann kann man stolz sein, und genau dann haben diese Leute sich ihr Equip auch verdient. Aber mal schnell auf Buffed nachlesen und einfach die Taktik nachmachen, das kann absolut jeder Idiot!

Jeder geht schnell, schnell die Hero-Instanzen abklappern, weil er sich das dumme Gladiatoren-S1-Set geholt hat und nebenbei noch meint, er wäre wegen seinem epischen Kinderkram der große Überburner im Gegensatz zu blau-PVE-Equipten, kauft sich bei G'eras das epische Zeug, mittlerweile sogar knapp auf BlackTemple-Niveau und ist dann den Leuten, die wochenlang HighEnd-Instanzen abklappern, gleichgestellt.

*Und das kann es einfach nicht sein. Das ist UNFAIR.*

Hoffentlich macht Blizzard bald die Augen auf, und erhört die Rufe von zigtausenden Spielern, die sich Classic-WoW-Server wünschen. Ohne Level 70er-Items. Ohne Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit. Und vor allem ohne diese laschen Instanzen aus BC.
*
MoltenCore und BWL REBORN will ich hören, und sonst garnichts.*

MfG.


----------



## BenBella (1. April 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Du solltest dich besser informieren, als Beispiel mal Awake: http://www.linkedin.com/in/jmilburn




ja und...Community Manager bei Curse.inc
Was heißt das genau?Alle halbe Stunde mal auf ne Website schaun?
Man ich bin auch Mod auf zwei Boards aber ich mach das ehrenamtlich sprich kostenlos neben ein richtigen beruf.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (1. April 2008)

Traurig ist nur, dass Blizzard nurnoch darauf hinarbeitet als "anerkannter" eSport zu gelten...da ist PvE doch erstmal egal...leider


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> @fortuneNext
> 
> Yupp, ALLE SAu guten Leute die ich kenne, trauern der 60er Zeit eh hinterher, ich auch. Es war und wird immer die Beste Zeit bleiben. Ich meine, jetzt rennt jeder Gimp der mit Keyboard rummtunned mit s3(Also t6 bzw früher tier3) equip herum, hallo!? Ich sehe soviele Chars mit 1,3k Rate und 4/5(o.ä) S3 Items, was soll das? Arena ist ja eine schöne Sache, aber JEDES ITEM sollte AB 1850 Pkt erst kaufbar sein.
> Der Noob sagt sich: Gihihih ich spiele jede Woche auf 1,3k Pkt 5on5 10 Spiele und krieg 300 Pkt, gnihihih nach paar Wochen hab ich dann erstmal mein Helm der so imba aussieht wie Tier6 gihihi...
> ...



wenn es dich stört, deinstalliere bc und spiel nur classic wow. dann kannst du in deine alten instanzen gehen. hast keine arena.... punkt aus.


----------



## Morcan (1. April 2008)

BenBella schrieb:


> ja und...Community Manager bei Curse.inc
> Was heißt das genau?Alle halbe Stunde mal auf ne Website schaun?
> Man ich bin auch Mod auf zwei Boards aber ich mach das ehrenamtlich sprich kostenlos neben ein richtigen beruf.
> 
> ...



ein wenig mehr wirds sicher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megowow (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Normal? http://images.fragbite.com/img.archives/es...eswc6%20016.jpg
> 
> Ziemlich verschreckte Bande, man achte auf Gesicht und Körperhaltung
> 
> Ich meine ja nicht vom Aussehen an sich, eher Mimik und wie gesagt Körperhaltung, sieht für mich leicht weltfremd aus.



Naja wenn du so mir nichts dir nichts in der öffentlichkeit von 10 Millionen wow Spielern stehst will ich dich ma sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klogmo (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wollt ihr meine Meinung dazu hören?
> 
> Is mir scheißegal.




/signed

@ ExoHunter ebenfalls signed, wieso sollte man raiden gehen wenn man sowieso das ganze zeug dann mit abzechen kaufen kann!?


----------



## Nr.2 (1. April 2008)

naja das hat 2 seiten 
das auf der website klingt extrm  nach april scherz
aba wenn man in die armory anschaut....  das is echt heftig
wenn man schaut in wie viele gilden die sich alle aufgeteilt habn....

trozdem nihilum   die lösn sich nit so schnell auf



aba i hätte noch ne frage: wo is awake? (pala)  der is logga schon seit 3 wochen nimma da...    weis da wer was genaueres?


----------



## DerArctic (1. April 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nein Leute. Leider kein April April.
> Nihilum haben tatsächlich aufgehört, die Ära ist vorbei. Sie haben das laut ihrer Aussage getan, um gegen Blizzard zu protestieren, weil sie den Sunwell eingeführt haben, "Sunnwell ruined everything" laut ihnen. Ist z.T. auch so. ala im Ernst, schön und gut dass Casuals sich jetzt für eine minimale Anzahl von extrem einfach zu bekommenen Heroicmarken BT Equip holen können, aber wirklich gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, werden einfach nur noch verarscht.
> Man kann zwar dafür sorgen, dass Casuals den Content sehen, aber das Spiel funktioniert eben so: Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kommt weiter.
> Vielleicht merkt Blizzard jetzt endlich, dass sie was falsch machen. Denn auch Heuler mit Itemwipe haben ihre Berechtigung. Man kann natürlich sagen: "Freut euch lieber über neuen Content!". Aber mal im Ernst. man findet nur Argumente, die trösten, aber man findet nichts, was wirklich FÜR die Änderungen von Blizzard spricht. Casuals bekommen auch nicht mehr Content zu sehen, denn der Content rauscht einfach an ihnen vorbei, sie überspringen ihn. Überlegt mal, wieviel Content die 60er Raidinstanzen sind? Schickt die Casuals da wieder hin, da gibts auch Content - aber trotzdem würde das Equip nicht wipen! Es geht natürlich nicht nur um Equip, aber trotzdem ists Scheisse, wenn Blizzard immer wieder die treuen Langzeitzocker verarscht, wenn es ihnen nichtmla was fürs Spiel bringt.
> ...



"....Lizzard nich mehr auf Leute aus die was können...."   
Was hat leicht zu bekommende Epics mit Lowskill zu tun?
Wenns in dem SPiel darum ginge, "wer was kann" dann wäre das kein Problem, weil sich dann ja noch die Spreu von den Weizenskillern trennen würde....
Viel mehr isses aber so dass sich die ganzen RL-losen, epicfarmenden Opfer ärgern, dass man nicht mehr 12 h/tag spielen muss, um -zumindest vom Equip- vorne dabei zu sein


----------



## seamon (1. April 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok habe grade mal im Arsenal Nihilum gesucht, gab sie auch gefunden auf ihren server Magheridon jedoch steht da: 20 Mitglieder und finde nimmer mehr Kungen und Awake und so?
> habe Kungen gesucht und der ist nun bei ner anderen gilde wo die anderen net sind?
> o.O hat sich etwa nihilum getrennt?



Lies den Artikel nochmal. Spätestens bei dem Part mit Level 1 müsste doch was klingeln.

Aprilscherz. Zugegeben ein guter. Nihilum interessiert mich zwar nicht wirklich, aber die Kommentare der User sind sehr amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas gefällt mir jedenfalls besser, als irgendein Joke, den jeder gleich durchschaut.

Man wirds morgen sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wollt ihr meine Meinung dazu hören?
> 
> Is mir scheißegal.



Da sind wir schon zwei.
Ich müsste echt richtig lange überlegen um was zu finden was mir noch mehr am Arsch vorbei geht.

Und wenn das tatsächlich ein Protest sein soll, dann lach ich jetzt schon mal herzhaft.

"Mammi ich spiel nicht mehr Monopoly, die ham die Regeln so geämdert das die anderen auch mal gewinnen"

Mein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (1. April 2008)

omg rafft ihr das net?! APRIL APRIL   omg echt -.-


----------



## Noxiel (1. April 2008)

Es ist dabei doch immer wieder interessant zu beobachten wie ein Thema, das bei manchen Usern doch auf ein so unglaubliches Desinteresse stößt, dennoch genügend Inhalt bietet sich im Thread zu verewigen. 

Man sollte glauben, derlei Dinge wären zu trivial um sie extra nochmal zu erwähnen.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (1. April 2008)

Alles hat ein Ende nur die Worscht hat zwo..


----------



## Isegrim (1. April 2008)

Nr.2 schrieb:


> aba i hätte noch ne frage: wo is awake? (pala)  der is logga schon seit 3 wochen nimma da...    weis da wer was genaueres?



http://nihilum.mousesports.com/forum/gener...pend-awake.html

http://www.mousesports.com/de/forum/thread/41912/





> scheißegal | Wayne | Reissack in China umgefallen



Immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviele Leute denken, es würde andere interessieren, was sie so alles nicht nicht interessiert. Sprecht ihr auch wildfremde Leute auf der Straße an und sagt ihnen, daß euch der Furz einer kretischen Bergziege bei Sonnenaufgang nicht interessiert? Nein? Komisch, warum dann hier?


----------



## it's magic (1. April 2008)

> muss man die kennen ?



JA !


----------



## die_Wahrheit (1. April 2008)

nihilum waren die schnellsten im content durchpeitschen. ich finde, das pve von wow ist nicht sonderlich schwer also wo liegt die leistung außer einfach nur massig zeit am stück investiert zu haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spiele wow aus spaß an den encountern und nicht um irgendjemand was zu beweisen. spielerische leistung sehe ich eher bei den top pvp teams


----------



## Crackerjoe (1. April 2008)

Ich persönlich finde es schade und ich stimme fortuneNext in all seinen aussagen voll und ganz zu das spiel wird von patch zu patch leichter und die top gilden die sich alles hart erfarmt haben gucken nur noch in die röhre ich kenne nun viele gilden die seit 2.4 bt sind aber vor 2.4 nicht ma vashj gelegt bekommen haben muss das wirklich sein ???


----------



## Neolus (1. April 2008)

blabla bei seite 5 hatte ich absolut keine lust mehr weiter zu lesen!

Seid ihr denn total Itemverblödet?
Klar hat diese und andere gute Gilden vielen was voraus! Sie haben den ganzen Content gesehen. Und mir persönlich ist das auch wichtiger als diese items. Die sind nur der weg zum ziel nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und sie haben viele nochmehr voraus. Sie haben den Content nicht mit heromarken erspielt was dem ganzen noch mehr schwierigkeit verleiht.
Ich kann nicht sagen das ich ein Fan der oder auch anderer ELITE-Gilden bin aber respekt habe ich dennoch vor diesen da sie wie gesagt den Content durch haben!
Überlegt doch mal ein bischen und hört auf euch ständig gegenseitig zu flamen ...habt spass am spiel!
Wer kein Spass mehr in wow hat sollte nach etwas anderem suchen. So einfach.
Ihr nehmt euch durch eure eigene Aroganz den Spielspass von vielen. Denkt mal drüber nach.Freut euch miteinander nicht nur für euch selbst.


----------



## Betrunkener (1. April 2008)

JA UND?! (@fortuneNEXT)
wenn man son game erfindet achtet man nicht darauf wenn einer sagt früher war alles besser. wenn man kohle scheffeln kann mit casuals, scheffelt man kohle mit casuals. Bill Gates hat auch nicht den PC erfunden um nicht andre abzu zocken...er merkt er kann kohle mit machen und achtet deshalb n scheiß drauf wie viele leute windows finden. wenn ers ändert findens mehr scheiße als davor...also wayne...blizzard wollen ihr geld machen dann lass sie und mimimi

//@ neolus: Genau so denk ich auch: ich spiele wow um Spaß zu haben nicht um zu sagen ... mimimi ich hab bt mit 20 mann geraidet ohne wipe und hab jez beide ilis und n kurzen und bin ein gimp und hab kein rl mehr! Wer kein Spaß an wow hat sondern es nur wegen Items zockt (meist weil er im rl verkackt hat) hat warhaft grandiose probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (1. April 2008)

die_Wahrheit schrieb:


> nihilum waren die schnellsten im content durchpeitschen. ich finde, das pve von wow ist nicht sonderlich schwer also wo liegt die leistung außer einfach nur massig zeit am stück investiert zu haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sagt jemand der nur in 25er raids unterwegs is wen mal nen städteraid angesagt is...
...fals ich mich dir bezüglich  irre sorry, aber ich sehe PvE als den Kern von WoW!

nen top PvP team muss nicht erst wochenlang zich stunden am tag an einer gegner grp wipen >_>


----------



## Palasami (1. April 2008)

*News: April, April: Die besten Scherze auf einen Blick
Kategorie: MMOG Allgemein | 1.04.08 | 12:45 Uhr*

Von Tauren-Marines, Barden in WoW und anderen Überraschungen

Der erste April ist da – deshalb sammeln wir auf dieser Seite die besten Gags.  Wenn EUCH weitere Gags auffallen, postet die Links gleich mit Eurer Wertung in den Kommentaren dieser News. 



Aprilscherze rund um Online-Rollenspiele:

Buffed-Wertung

World of Warcraft - Der Barde als neue WoW-Klasse - 5 Punkte

World of Warcraft - Molten Core, das Konsolenspiel - 5 Punkte

Warhammer Online - Details zur 1. Erweiterung - 5 Punkte

Diablo - Diablo Beute-Pinata - 5 Punkte

World of Warcraft - WoW-Forum im "lol"-Wahn - 4 Punkte

World of Warcraft - Wowwiki tauscht mit Guildwiki - 4 Punkte

World of Warcraft - Würfelglück-Addon: Highroller - 4 Punkte

*World of Warcraft - Nihilum hört auf - 4 Punkte*

Guild Wars - Dev-Update und Strichmännchen - 4 Punkte

Age of Conan - Neues Volk enthüllt (mit Videolink) - 4 Punkte

Guild Wars - Guild Wars 2 eingestellt - 3 Punkte

Herr der Ringe Online - Die Schlacht um Amon Huhn  -3 Punkte

Tabula Rasa - Neue Hybridrasse kommt - 2 Punkte

Dungeons & Dragons Online - Pimp my Warforged - 2 Punkte

Hier der Link dazu April, April, die Besten Scherze auf einen Blick


----------



## Gloiner (1. April 2008)

naja die beste gilde in wow hat sich aufgelöst finds nicht wirklich so schlim weil ich mit der nichts zu tun hatte


----------



## niLsator (1. April 2008)

Leute..es ist doch nur ein Aprilscherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEmperor (2. April 2008)

Mich regt dieses Ständige heraufbeschwören der Alten Zeiten auf. Die alten Zeiten waren grässlich. Man musste sich ständig von einem elitären Spielerkreis mit seiner ach so tollen Ausrüstung sagen lassen, wie schlecht man doch im vergleich zu ihnen ist. Das hat doch nun wirklich nichts mit können zu tuen, vielleicht mit Zeit, aber dazu ein Beispiel: Spieler 1 und Spieler 2 haben in etwa gleich viel Zeit und "Arbeiten" an ihrem equip(ich gehe mal von meinem 60er dasein aus). Spieler 1 hat das glück in der super über Raidgilde zu sein und hat sein "gutes" equip. Spieler 2 geht jeden Tag was weiß ich wie lange um die "schlechten" D1 Setteile zu famen in die nicht raid instanzen und bei wenig glück dauert es ewig. Da freut man sich schon, dass man etwas geschafft hat. Aber wenn man dann endlich mal den Mut hat sich für raid zu bewerben kommt immer nur "Was kein Full epic? Solche B00ns mit dem Equip, die nicht spielen können brauchen wir nicht". Aber was soll denn dann Spieler 2 machen ist sein mühsam erarbeitetes D1 kein Wert von Arbeit im gegesatz zu dem T*was auch immer* des "Profies". Heute hat man wenigstens aufstiegschancen und wird nicht gleich ignoriert.
Natürlich lässt sich darüber streiten, denn ich finde die Markensachen hätten auf etwas über kara/gruul Equip bleiben können, was die Qualität angeht.


----------



## jordilaforge (2. April 2008)

die hören auf?

schade. aber:

na und?

ich hab nie mit denen gespielt, daher werd ich die nicht vermissen, und das gleiche gilt bestimmt auch für blizz.

die haben ca 10 mio abonennten, was denkt ihr bringt der boykott?
die lachen sich doch halb tot.

es ist einfach so, das die meisten der zahlenden kunden nie auf das niveau kommen konnten.
gibt sicherlich verschiedene gründe, zeitmangel, lustmangel, skill usw.
doch diese leute sind eben die mehrzahl der zahlenden kunden, ergo muss blizz auch das game auf diese leute abstimmen, und nicht auf so semipros, die in ihren topgilden den ganzen tag zocken.

denn: ob nun jemand aus einer topgilde richtig zeit investiert um sich sein t6 zu besorgen, oder jemand mit blauem equip bei den skettis seine dailys macht, blizz bekommt das gleiche geld.
und dann muss man einfach auf die leute achten, die den grössten anteil stellen, in dem fall die "gelegenheitsspieler"

meiner meinung nach ein vernünftiger schritt von blizz.


----------



## Aiont (2. April 2008)

also ich war gerade mal wieder auf "magtheridon" und hab geschaut. alle wieder da ... kungen, johnnyr usw. nihilum ist wieder voll ... also dicker joke von nihilum gewesen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2008)

http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/542...__aprils_fool_/

Nun bin ich beruhigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sicher war ich mir vorher nicht... meines Erachtens so ziemlich der beste Aprilscherz dieses Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halfelf (2. April 2008)

Hallo, 


also AWAKE ist aus der Gilde gekicked worden da er nach dem der COntent clear war, wohl sehr ungenießbar wurde. Hat sich kaum eingeloggt hat wenig geholfen und wohl nen Egotrip gefahren. 


Die Gilde Nihilum gibts wieder^^

Es war nur ein Aprilscherz jetzt im Augenblick formierne die sich. 

MfG


----------



## DanielM (2. April 2008)

Hy

Aprilscherz > Nihilum

MFG DanielM


----------



## Shadoweffect (2. April 2008)

War ja klar, die Suchtis können nimmer ohne WoW leben.


----------



## Phobius (2. April 2008)

Es ist immer wieder amüsant zu sehen was eine so kleine Newsmeldung im Buffed-Forum auslöst.

Ich gebe zu, ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Nilhium.
Die Jungs (und Mäddels?) können verdammt gut spielen und investieren viel Freizeit in das Spiel.
Und sie haben Content Clear von denen viele Spieler nur träumen.

Zu dem Thema Highend Content für Casuals.
An sich ein feiner Schritt von Blizzard, aber wie in der Politik mal wieder völlig falsch angegangen.

Und zu all den Leuten wo nur flamen ...
*No Comment*

Aber muss sagen, wenn ich hier die 15 Seiten überfliege ... Der Scherz ist gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phant0m (2. April 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> LöööL ! April April!!!!111
> ^^
> 
> Aber Nihilum wird man nicht so leicht vergessen, die Gilde hat schließlich Illidan als erstes getötet - den Grund warum man überhaupt in Burning Crusade hier ist. ^^



hahaha wenn ich die posts von dir hier im dem fred les muss ich nur denken ->
wow+nihilium fanboi ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sicher waren sie gut, sicher hatten sie zeit.
schade auch das sie aufhören, aber so is das nun mal. das leben is kein pony hof.
wartet noch ne woche, dann habt ihr alle n neue vorbild gilde.

btw: wenn euch war nich gefällt, dann kaufts euch nich. die leute die es sicher spielen werden haben auch schon erfahrung mit daoc gemacht (da weiß man wie gut pvp/rvr sein kann)


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. April 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviele Leute denken, es würde andere interessieren, was sie so alles nicht nicht interessiert. Sprecht ihr auch wildfremde Leute auf der Straße an und sagt ihnen, daß euch der Furz einer kretischen Bergziege bei Sonnenaufgang nicht interessiert? Nein? Komisch, warum dann hier?



Hm wenn jemand durch die Straße läuft und laut ruft: "Tokio Hotel ham sich aufgelöst", dann wird er damit rechnen müssen, dass ihm jemand mitteilt, wie egal ihm das ist.

Wir befinden uns nämlich, und dass sollte einem als Moderator auch auffallen, in einem öffentlich Forum, und der TE ist es der jemanden angesprochen hat, nämlich uns Buffed User, nicht anderstherum.
Der Verglich hinkt also erheblich

Und daher betone ich nochmal,dass ich den Starrummel um eine Gruppe von Personen, denen die Bergiffflichkeit " Spiel" offensichtlich so überhaupt nichts sagt, ausgesprochen merkwürdig finde und mir eine eventuelle Auflösung dieser Gruppe in der Tat "scheissegal" wäre. Den Mitgliedern würde es vermutlich sogar gut tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gvpn (2. April 2008)

wurd auch zeit das die sich auflösen.... alles Gesichtsverschmelzungsopfer xD
nur weil man sich nicht mehr von der masse abheben kann bzw. nicht mehr so leicht aufzugeben zeugt nur von armut... peng! BÄM! und tschööööö


----------



## DarthSveny (2. April 2008)

Also, Aprilscherz vorbei:


http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/542...__aprils_fool_/


----------



## xashija (2. April 2008)

Entwarnung, war Aprilscherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/542...__aprils_fool_/


Edit: verdammt zu langsam :>


----------



## Yooku (2. April 2008)

pwned


----------



## -sonixx- (2. April 2008)

unglaublich! gibt es diesen sinnlos-thread immernoch?

HALLO MODERATOR: bitte schließen

falls es jemand interessiert: mir ist heute ein waschlappen von der leine gefallen, ich denke mal das ist es auch wert einen thread dafür aufzumachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teh_jack (2. April 2008)

Ich versteh jetzt nicht warum das alle sofort als Fakt festgehalten haben. Wenn Nihilum sich tatsaechlich aufloest haben sie sich zumind einen denkbar unguenstigen Zeitpunkt ausgesucht:
Heute ist der 1. April, was das ganze schon ziemlich unglaublich erscheinen laesst (und ja ich weiss, dass es Gestern gepostet wurde, aber bedenkt bitte, dass es 3min vor 12 war und ausserdem kann das mit verschiedenen Zeitverschiebungen gut hinkommen). Zweitens wuerde es mich doch wundern, wenn die jetzt genau nach dem Release von 2.4 aufhoeren, denn auch wenn die in ihren "Abschiedsbrief" angeblichen den neuen Patch total kritisieren, koennten die wenigstens noch versuchen ein paar letzte first Kills zu machen, immerhin haben die sich ja lang genug dafuer ausgeruestet.

Dessweiteren find ich die genannten Gruende auch eher unglaubwuerdig, denn was ist bitte falsch daran zu versuchen den Inhalt der am meisten von Blizzard angpriesen wuerd auch fuer die groessere Masse zugaenglich zu machen (zumind teilweise). Und auch wenn Nihilum eine echt Top Gilde ist haben die nicht die Spielinhalte fuer sich gepachtet! Ausserdem gleicht dieser Content ja ziemlich der Oeffnung von Ahn'Quiraj und da hat sich ja auch keiner beschwert.

Ich nehme auch diesen ganzen Leuten, die jetzt ploetzlich sagen "WoW ist schlecht geworden mit 2.4" nicht so wirklich ab, dass es deren eigene Meinung ist.
Bis vor ein paar Tagen hat sich noch jeder so auf den Patch gefreut und jeder fast was der Inhalt ist und nur weil jetzt die Top Spieler sagen, dass es schlecht ist muss jetzt jeder andere der was auf sich haelt natuerlich auch sagen das WoW schlecht ist und er wechselt -.-

Mein Fazit: Bratet nicht die ungefangen Fische, wartet mal was morgen bei Nihilum auf der Seite steht, bevor ihr hier mit dem grossen Rumgewhine anfant!


----------



## Ratnick (2. April 2008)

gvpn schrieb:


> wurd auch zeit das die sich auflösen.... alles Gesichtsverschmelzungsopfer xD
> nur weil man sich nicht mehr von der masse abheben kann bzw. nicht mehr so leicht aufzugeben zeugt nur von armut... peng! BÄM! und tschööööö



oder halt einfach davon, dass es ein gelungener april joke war und sich alle lowbirds drüber aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/

"  APRIL FOOLS!

Don't worry - Nihilum remains. Sorry for the scare everyone! )

Hi all,

The "Nihilum quits" story is an elaborate April fools joke that we tried to carry out as realistically as possible, hence the /gquit in-game and people joining other guilds. We're very thankful for the attention and appreciation that people have shown us, we had no idea that so many  care so much about our little guild; We love you all too! - This website exist as the means for us to give back to you guys, the community. You can expect a lot of cool stuff for you all to view and read throughout Sunwell. "


----------



## -sonixx- (2. April 2008)

Ratnick schrieb:


> oder halt einfach davon, dass es ein gelungener april joke war und sich alle lowbirds drüber aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloody K. (2. April 2008)

Oh mein Gott, sie hören auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nihilum war wohl schon ne super Gilde was man so hört, aber irgendwann ist halt mal Ende. Auch wenn es aus einem Boykott heraus sein soll. Mal sehen wie lange sie den Boykott aufrecht erhalten können und wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das andere rumgequacke vom rest der Community ist halt wohl WoW-Typisch...
@Alle die jetzt rumheulen die Casuals würden das Spiel kaput machen da sie unverschämte Forderungen stellen, welche jetzt auch noch von Blizzard erfüllt werden. Den sei gesagt, dass es grade die Casuals sind (schwankende Angaben der Casuals an der Gesamtzahlt der Wow Zocker liegen laut verschiedenen Internetseiten bei ca. 65%-80%) die Blizzard die meiste Kohle in den Rachen werfen und nicht die pissigen 5%-10% der "Top" Raidgilden...die aber durch ihr investierte Zeit das komplette SPiel erleben können ohne dafür mehr zahlen zu müssen...


Soviel dazu. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht absolut richtig was Blizzard da macht. Sie halten auch die große Anzahl der Casuals bei Laune!!!

Für die Topgilden ist es sicherlich ärgerlich, dass sie jetzt nicht mehr so toll alleine da stehen. Aber sie waren immerhin die ersten oder eine der ersten Gilden die alles geschafft haben und WoW "durchgespielt haben" haben und das kann ihnen doch keiner mehr nehmen. Das sollten alle auch mal bedenken. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, das doch fast alle Topgilden immer wieder betonen nicht wegen den Epix zuspielen sondern wegen der Herausforderung, aber an solchen Entscheidungen wie der von Nihilum erkennt man dann wohl doch das es sich im Endeffekt nur um items in dem Spiel dreht.... Bumms schönes Eigentor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wars und jetzt flammt mich voll


----------



## gvpn (2. April 2008)

"  APRIL FOOLS!

Don't worry - Nihilum remains. Sorry for the scare everyone! )

Hi all,

The "Nihilum quits" story is an elaborate April fools joke that we tried to carry out as realistically as possible, hence the /gquit in-game and people joining other guilds. We're very thankful for the attention and appreciation that people have shown us, we had no idea that so many  care so much about our little guild; We love you all too! - This website exist as the means for us to give back to you guys, the community. You can expect a lot of cool stuff for you all to view and read throughout Sunwell. "
[/quote]

warum ist das nun kein aprilscherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (2. April 2008)

Phant0m schrieb:


> hahaha wenn ich die posts von dir hier im dem fred les muss ich nur denken ->
> wow+nihilium fanboi !
> 
> 
> ...


malne frage:was ist mit dem los? ES WURDE TAUSENDMAL GEPOSTET APRIL APRIL OMG UND BUFFED MACHT FÜR DIESEN APRIL SCHERZ BITTE 10 PUNKTE DANKESCHÖN!!!!!!JETZT MUSS ICH ZUSEHEN WIE ICH MEIN CAPS WIEDER HINKRIEGE SCHEI? TASTATUR:


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. April 2008)

Baddream schrieb:


> Wollt ihr meine Meinung dazu hören?
> 
> Is mir scheißegal.



full ack.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gvpn (2. April 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> malne frage:was ist mit dem los? ES WURDE TAUSENDMAL GEPOSTET APRIL APRIL OMG UND BUFFED MACHT FÜR DIESEN APRIL SCHERZ BITTE 10 PUNKTE DANKESCHÖN!!!!!!JETZT MUSS ICH ZUSEHEN WIE ICH MEIN CAPS WIEDER HINKRIEGE SCHEI? TASTATUR:




rofl xD

made my nachtschicht xD


----------



## Foertel (2. April 2008)

ow man ....


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (2. April 2008)

Ja toll und?

Sehr einfallsloser Aprilscherz btw...


----------



## Schnuppel (2. April 2008)

mmmm .....
wenn sich eine Gilde auflösst kann sie von kern und Herz her keine gute Gilde gewesen sein,daran kann amn sehen erfolg ist nicht alles.

Gruss Schnuppel


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. April 2008)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> Ja toll und?
> 
> Sehr einfallsloser Aprilscherz btw...



einfalllos? 

warum? alle fanleute haben sich aufgeregt.... das war gelungen. sowas muss man sich erstmal einfallen lassen. einfallslos bezeichnet man aprilscherze die von schlechtem geschmack sind.

hier war alles ganz human und niemand ist verletzt worden.


----------



## oerpli (2. April 2008)

Also:

1. Viele haben sich aufgeregt, dass Nihilum RL-lose arrogante Freaks sind.
Das stimmt so nicht. RL-los kann ich nicht bewerten, aber arrogant sind sie nicht. Hab bisher jede (!) Mail von ihnen beantwortet gekriegt. Sei es eine Skillungsfrage etc. Mir wurde zu lvl 70 gratuliert.

2. Als sie "BC clearten" war es nicht leicht. Weil:
 a. sie hatten nicht wie spätere BT- Raider alle ihr T5 etc. sondern T3/Zauberfeuer etc. Equip,   
    vereinzelte T4/T5 Teile.
    da sie nie genug Zeit gehabt hätten, alle voll aufzurüsten.

  b. die Gegner früher ganz was anderes waren als heute. z.B hatte Vashj eine             
     Gedankenkontrolle, die 5 zufällige Mitglieder CC immun machte, diese 500% Heilungsboni und    
     100% Dmg Boni bekamen. Morogrim spawnte früher 24 kleine und 4 große Mobs alle 45 Minuten,    
     heute sinds 18 kleine etc.

 c. Sie hatten BT in 10 Tagen clear, was mit dem (Crap-) Equip und den damaligen Gegnern ohne   
    jedwede Taktikguides wohl keiner von euch mit seiner Gilde schaffen würde.

3. Die guten alten Zeiten waren sicher nicht so gut wie sie jeder in Erinnerung hat, aber die heutihe Ehreleech- Gesellschaft ist grausam. Mein Kollege (Hunter) holt sich jetzt nach und nach sein s1 während ich mit meinem Normal-Ini Crap rumgurke. (Er hat 2006 mit WoW angefangen, ich Vor 3 Monaten). Auf jedenfall komme ich so beim Stand von 600/150 (für Horde natürlich :-(....) ins alteractal, spiele 5 minuten, während er schon so um die 10,15 Minuten am Zergen ist und überhole Locker alle (alle) Allianzler und bis auf einen auch alle Hordler im Schaden, Habe einen Kill mehr als der Beste Allianzler. Nun gut, es geht nicht ums Zergen, aber ganz offensichtlich hat die werte Allianz vor meinem Beitritt auch nichts anderes gemacht, da alles noch vorhanden war.

Führt uns zum Ergebnis, dass die hälfte von diesen Kämpfern ohne jedwede Motivation ins Tal gingen, rein um das Abzeichen zu holen, damit sie wieder 400 Ehre oder was kriegen.

Das ist erbärmlich. Die Casuals sind die wahren Itemgeilen, nicht Nihilum etc. es soll mir ja keiner weis machen, dass 15 Minutenlang nichts zu machen außer zu sterben Spaß ist.

Außerdem ist es jür jeden, der BT clear hat sicher ein gutes Gefühl, vor der Bank in IF zu stehen, und vom Fußvolk bewundert zu werden.
Auch diese Leute sind nicht arrogant. Ich hab damals mit 68 mal Skyrocker von RestarT gefragt, ob ich BT mitkann, und er hat mich nicht ausgelacht, sondern mir nur gesagt, dass mein Equip noch nicht ausreicht, aber gerne widerfragen kann, wenn ich gewisse Anforderungen erfülle, er hat mir noch seine restlichen Kekse gegeben und war off.

Edit: Ich freute mich auf die neuen Instanzen, aber der dass alles noch einfacher wird, hat mich nicht gefreut. Von dem her ist es meine Meinung.


----------



## Castro (2. April 2008)

teh_jack schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt nicht warum das alle sofort als Fakt festgehalten haben. Wenn Nihilum sich tatsaechlich aufloest haben sie sich zumind einen denkbar unguenstigen Zeitpunkt ausgesucht:
> Heute ist der 1. April, was das ganze schon ziemlich unglaublich erscheinen laesst (und ja ich weiss, dass es Gestern gepostet wurde, aber bedenkt bitte, dass es 3min vor 12 war und ausserdem kann das mit verschiedenen Zeitverschiebungen gut hinkommen). Zweitens wuerde es mich doch wundern, wenn die jetzt genau nach dem Release von 2.4 aufhoeren, denn auch wenn die in ihren "Abschiedsbrief" angeblichen den neuen Patch total kritisieren, koennten die wenigstens noch versuchen ein paar letzte first Kills zu machen, immerhin haben die sich ja lang genug dafuer ausgeruestet.
> 
> Dessweiteren find ich die genannten Gruende auch eher unglaubwuerdig, denn was ist bitte falsch daran zu versuchen den Inhalt der am meisten von Blizzard angpriesen wuerd auch fuer die groessere Masse zugaenglich zu machen (zumind teilweise). Und auch wenn Nihilum eine echt Top Gilde ist haben die nicht die Spielinhalte fuer sich gepachtet! Ausserdem gleicht dieser Content ja ziemlich der Oeffnung von Ahn'Quiraj und da hat sich ja auch keiner beschwert.
> ...




genau meine meinung


----------



## mig82 (2. April 2008)

Servus,

also bei ner Menge Komments hier kommt einem gelinde ausgedrückt das eiskalte kotzen, nur Neid und sinnfreies "Casuals sind die besseren Menschen" geflame, woraufhin sich die selbsternannten Pro´s ebenfalls sehr einfallsreich verteidigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ums mal kurz zu machen, der Großteil der "Ich-bin-besser-weil-ich weniger-spiele"-User hier in diesem Thread hat den IQ und das Niveau eines Steines (reicht wohl immerhin zum essen und ka**en und sinnlosen Posts verfassen)! Es geht euch einen Dreck an wie intensiv hier jemand sein Hobby betreibt und wenn WoW genau dieses ist gibts da nichts einzuwenden wenn jemand durch viele Raids und enormen Zeitaufwand dieses Hobby so gestaltet. Ihr denkt ihr seid besser weil ihr mehr RL habt, ihr habt mehr erreicht? Ich denke nicht...
Oh ihr habt nen Job...super, gratulation, damit gehört ihr genauso wie viele andere, eingeschlossen mir, zu denen die sich tagtäglich für die Ziele und Träume der Chefetage den Arsch aufreißen, man ich erblasse vor Neid.
Ihr habt ne Freundin, oooooh, man ich schau zu euch auf, ist was ganz besonderes und seltenes!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was genau habt ihr im gegensatz zu denen erreicht die das nicht haben? 

Hier ein Beispiel eurer grenzenlosen Weisheit: 



> Junge such dir ne Freundin und ein Job und deine verkackten Gildenkollegen auch.Das ist ein gottverdammtes Spiel und ihr bringt uns nicht den Weltfrieden wenn ihr den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitz und Pixelmonster zum erstenmal tötet.



Und bringst du uns den Weltfrieden?

So aber zum eigentlichen Thema. Das Nihilum sich aufgelöst hat (sollte das tatsächlich stimmen) ist nicht sonderlich tragisch denk ich, wenn auch schade und letztenendes sind die auch nur eine Pro-Gilde von vielen die sich meiner Meinung nach zurecht angepisst fühlen. Und es ist ja nicht mal so das sich nur die Hardcore-Raidgilden beschweren, auch die kleineren, die im Content noch nicht soweit sind fühlen sich hintergangen, ist ja wohl auch verständlich.
Wozu monatelang raiden wenn man doch einfach nur ein halbes Jahr in der Nase popeln braucht und schon gibts alles geschenkt...

Ich denke nicht das die momentane Politik die Blizz da fährt den Erfolg steigern wird, im Gegenteil, die Qualität des Spiels leidet doch arg darunter, egal ob im PvP oder im PvE.
Patch 2.4 ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Schritt von Blizzard sich das eigene Game kaputt zu patchen.
Was ist nur aus der einstigen innovativen und einer der besten Spieleschmieden überhaupt geworden? Erschreckend!


----------



## Dober (2. April 2008)

wie es doch bloss ein Aprilscherz war... gz an die ganzen whiner hier zur selbstblamage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globi (2. April 2008)

APRIL APRIL

Don't worry - Nihilum remains. Sorry for the scare everyone! )

Hi all,

The "Nihilum quits" story is an elaborate April fools joke that we tried to carry out as realistically as possible, hence the /gquit in-game and people joining other guilds. We're very thankful for the attention and appreciation that people have shown us, we had no idea that so many  care so much about our little guild; We love you all too! - This website exist as the means for us to give back to you guys, the community. You can expect a lot of cool stuff for you all to view and read throughout Sunwell.


stand heute auf Offizielle Nihilum Seite


----------



## Dwarf (2. April 2008)

http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/542...__aprils_fool_/


----------



## Atinuviell (2. April 2008)

mig82 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also bei ner Menge Komments hier kommt einem gelinde ausgedrückt das eiskalte kotzen, nur Neid und sinnfreies "Casuals sind die besseren Menschen" geflame, woraufhin sich die selbsternannten Pro´s ebenfalls sehr einfallsreich verteidigen
> 
> ...




omg, sorry, aber du bist kein bissl besser, nur vertrittst du eine andere meinung
akzeptiert doch einfach jedem seine meinung

btt: nihilum aufgelöst? ja schade, aber die welt dreht sich weiter


----------



## mig82 (2. April 2008)

> omg, sorry, *aber du bist kein bissl besser*, nur vertrittst du eine andere meinung
> akzeptiert doch einfach jedem seine meinung



Hab ich auch nicht behauptet oder?


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (2. April 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> einfalllos?
> 
> warum? alle fanleute haben sich aufgeregt.... das war gelungen. sowas muss man sich erstmal einfallen lassen. einfallslos bezeichnet man aprilscherze die von schlechtem geschmack sind.
> 
> hier war alles ganz human und niemand ist verletzt worden.



Scheint mir, dir ist die Bedeutungvon einfallslos nicht so geläufig. ^^

War ziemlich langweilig und hätte auch jeder sofort bemerken können, wenn er nicht erst tausende Topics in allen Foren dieser Welt eröffnen müsste.

Aber wenns dir mit einfallslos nicht so zusagt, vielleicht unorginell?
Ein Scherz, den die Welt nicht braucht. Und der nur erfolgreich (nicht witziger) dadurch wird, dass sich irgendwer die Mühe macht und das verbreitet. 

Nur interessant für eben Diejenigen, die die Nihilum-Seite eh in den Bookmarks haben. Für alle Anderen schlicht uninteressant und nur zum Flamen geeignet.

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mantor Gul´Dan (2. April 2008)

Naja irgendwie muss man ja auf sich aufmerksam machen, wenn andere jetzt die Firstkills machen.


----------



## Hellersche (2. April 2008)

Wayne


Danke fürs lesen meines beitrags und flame on


Mfg Hellersche


----------



## Pubatz (2. April 2008)

Sein wir ehrlich... die coolste Gilde ist und bleibt Juggernaut, kennen heute bestimmt nichmehr allzu viele sind aber noch immer derbe erfolgreich. Sebudai ist auch noch an Bord
http://www.juggernautguild.com/


----------



## TheForsaken (2. April 2008)

Wayne


----------



## Nachtlaufer (2. April 2008)

http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/542,nihilum_remains__aprils_fool_/


----------



## April_joke (2. April 2008)

danke leute xD dafür musst ich mich jetzt endlich anmelden XDDD
die beiträge von euch waren genial XD

1 + 1 ungleich nilhium hört auf. musste des öfteren heftigst schmunzeln...

naja, vl nächstes jahr...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. April 2008)

mist bin auch drauf rein gefallen^^ obwohl die Story so glaubhaft war  das es nun vorbei ist mit nihilum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohman das war echt fies aber auch sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (2. April 2008)

mig82 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht behauptet oder?



nein hast du nicht und damit sollten wir das belassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. April 2008)

So schön, da die Meisten wieder einmal beim gegenseitigen Anmachen und Diffamieren angekommen sind, können wir nach besten Wissen und Gewissen schließen.

Nihilum bleibt bestehen, es war ein Aprilscherz. Haha und zu!


----------

